# Watches in Movies & TV shows.



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Different from the topic regarding watches worn by celebrities. This one is for identifying watches you see fictional characters wearing on the Big Screen, as well as the small screen.

To start off . . .

*Fight Club* (1999)

Detective Stern is wearing a Casio AMW 320 series. More specifically, the gold-colored dial version. The watch can be identified in the film by the buckle, rubber strap, and the golden dial.


----------



## ancient_mariner (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been watching tv-show called Person of Interest and the main character played by Jim Caviezel wears Resco Patriot.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

ancient_mariner said:


> I've been watching tv-show called Person of Interest and the main character played by Jim Caviezel wears Resco Patriot.


I believe that is irony due to the fact that Caviezel played a die hard Patriot in Deja Vu. If you watch that so regularly, you will find that the writers always throw something in an episode in reference to shows or movies that the main stars played in. There was one episode where Caviezel's character made fun of a book the other character was reading, The Count of Monte Cristo. There was also a reference to Lost and a reference to The Karate Kid and Baby Boy (movies that the female detective played in)


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Psych

Shawn (James Roday) has worn a lot of different watches. In earlier seasons he wore Nixon watches, and has now moved on to a 42mm PO 2500









Lassie wore a Hamilton at some point, but has also worn different watches throughout the seasons








Gus (Dule Hill) has worn the same watch since season 1, an Oris Culture Rectangular








Community
Jeff (Joel McHale) has worn 3 different watches throughout the show that include some unknown watch, a Concord F1 Chrono, and a B&R


----------



## Der Biermeister (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a strong suspicion (nothing to back it up) that in most of these tv shows or movies, the actors are wearing their own watches. I.e., not part of their costumes. I was watching a new Jessie Stone movie on CBS the other night and was trying to figure out what Tom Selleck was wearing, but never got a good close-in shot.

Same thing with George Clooney in The Decendants. A gold watch/leather strap - probably has some deal with Omega.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Der Biermeister said:


> I have a strong suspicion (nothing to back it up) that in most of these tv shows or movies, the actors are wearing their own watches. I.e., not part of their costumes.


That's the very thing that'll make this such a fun topic. The actors portraying different characters will either wear what they're paid to wear . . . or they'll wear what they genuinely enjoy.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> That's the very thing that'll make this such a fun topic. The actors portraying different characters will either wear what they're paid to wear . . . or they'll wear what they genuinely enjoy.


That makes sense because there's no way that Shawn (from my post above) could afford a PO, but James Roday (the actor) definitely can.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Series - "The Unit"

Episode - "Chaos Theory."

Jonas and Bob get trapped in a Hong Kong subway car after an unexpected terrorist attack causes all the trains to be shut down temporarily. Timing couldn't be worse since they're trying to escape with China's plans for advanced nuclear technology. Jonas, dressed as a businessman, checks his watch several times to make sure they're able to get out before it's too late. Several shots of his Omega Planet Ocean (the previous version) during this episode where nothing seems to go right for them.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Series - "The Unit"
> 
> Episode - "Chaos Theory."
> 
> Jonas and Bob get trapped in a Hong Kong subway car after an unexpected terrorist attack causes all the trains to be shut down temporarily. Timing couldn't be worse since they're trying to escape with China's plans for advanced nuclear technology. Jonas, dressed as a businessman, checks his watch several times to make sure they're able to get out before it's too late. Several shots of his Omega Planet Ocean (the previous version) during this episode where nothing seems to go right for them.


Hey monocrom, is your avatar a picture of Vega from Street Fighter?


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone know what James Garner wore in The Rockford Files? I know it's a chronograph in st/steel, with a black or dark blue dial and a black strap, and it's fairly small in diameter. That all I (or anyone else, evidently) seems to know. Next time I pop a TRF DVD in, I'll try to capture a photo. 

~Sherry.


----------



## kprzybyl (May 4, 2012)

Sly and Jason Statham are regularly seen in movies wearing Panerai, a brand they regularly wear off screen as well. I am actually watching Fast Five right now and it looks like The Rock is wearing a Panerai too.


----------



## MeOnWUS (May 26, 2011)

Popoki Nui said:


> Anyone know what James Garner wore in The Rockford Files? I know it's a chronograph in st/steel, with a black or dark blue dial and a black strap, and it's fairly small in diameter. That all I (or anyone else, evidently) seems to know. Next time I pop a TRF DVD in, I'll try to capture a photo.
> 
> ~Sherry.


Seems somebody else was discussing just this last year..... Another look at Jim Rockford's chrono ...


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

faiz31887 said:


> Hey monocrom, is your avatar a picture of Vega from Street Fighter?


Yup. Mirror-image with black hair.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

kprzybyl said:


> Sly and Jason Statham are regularly seen in movies wearing Panerai, a brand they regularly wear off screen as well. I am actually watching Fast Five right now and it looks like The Rock is wearing a Panerai too.


The Rock likes Panerai, and has worn them in other films as well.


----------



## Hutter (Mar 17, 2011)

Which watch is this in Cronenbegr's Cosmopols?









As far as I know, Pattinson's character is in the high finance business, so it must be $$$$. By this image I couldn't recognize it.


----------



## Hutter (Mar 17, 2011)

Google was my friend and gave me the answer: Chanel J12!


----------



## cremeduhlacreme (Jun 8, 2014)

Jason Bateman wearing a Seiko "Pepsi" watch in the movie "The Switch".


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

cremeduhlacreme said:


> Jason Bateman wearing a Seiko "Pepsi" watch in the movie "The Switch".
> 
> View attachment 1520560


 Its a Rolex GMT Master. Bateman nearly always has a Rolex on in his movies.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsessed (May 18, 2014)

Der Biermeister said:


> I have a strong suspicion (nothing to back it up) that in most of these tv shows or movies, the actors are wearing their own watches. I.e., not part of their costumes. I was watching a new Jessie Stone movie on CBS the other night and was trying to figure out what Tom Selleck was wearing, but never got a good close-in shot.
> 
> Same thing with George Clooney in The Decendants. A gold watch/leather strap - probably has some deal with Omega.


I've been on set for a number of TV shows when I used to live in Los Angeles. Although it may depend from show to show, generally unless it's a period piece or there is some close up of the time piece, wardrobe (which has responsibility of approving costumes) doesn't care.


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw this Breitling while watching a classic...Point Break


----------



## TobusRex (Apr 18, 2014)

Der Biermeister said:


> I have a strong suspicion (nothing to back it up) that in most of these tv shows or movies, the actors are wearing their own watches. I.e., not part of their costumes. I was watching a new Jessie Stone movie on CBS the other night and was trying to figure out what Tom Selleck was wearing, but never got a good close-in shot.
> 
> Same thing with George Clooney in The Decendants. A gold watch/leather strap - probably has some deal with Omega.


Zombie thread!! Woohoo! Wikipedia states that Clooney has an endorsement deal with Omega


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

TobusRex said:


> Zombie thread!! Woohoo! Wikipedia states that Clooney has an endorsement deal with Omega


No offense, that's old news.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks to all of you, I've been noticing wristwatches a lot more  I recently began viewing a British 1970 series called "UFO."

Watch U.F.O. Online - Free at Hulu

This watch caught my eye. It's a cushion case chronometer - that's all I can make out - worn by a USAF officer. From the viewer perspective, the watch is upside-down; it's worn on the wearer's left wrist with the crowns pointing to his right.










Sorry for the picture quality, I had to try to catch an unpaused screenshot on my iPad from the Hulu+ app. I've attached a better screenshot to this post.

Any idea what it could be? Probably too early for a quartz watch.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

In the most recent Bruce Willis movie "Another Day To Die Hard," one of the "badass" characters, Mako wore a UTS 1000m V2 GMT.









During the movies filming, John Moore, the director wore a UTS 4000M.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2014)

Mollari 2261 said:


> Thanks to all of you, I've been noticing wristwatches a lot more  I recently began viewing a British 1970 series called "UFO."
> 
> Watch U.F.O. Online - Free at Hulu
> 
> ...


I figured it out, it's a Certina Argonaut Chrono.

http://www.vintagecertinas.ch/en/argonauteng.html

They seemed to like Certinas on that show... The lead character also wore a Super PH 500M.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

MeOnWUS said:


> Seems somebody else was discussing just this last year..... Another look at Jim Rockford's chrono ...


Wow! No idea how I missed this reply, but this answers a question I've had since the original run of Rockford in the 70's! :-!

Thanks!

~Sherry.


----------



## Tom Yeshuah (Apr 9, 2009)

What watch is John Lithgow wearing as henchman "Burke" in De-Palma's "Blow Out" (1981)?

Some kind of European diver, perhaps?


----------



## TimelessFan (Aug 19, 2013)

IWC Big Pilot in "This is Where I Leave You."










Look closer:


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

TimelessFan said:


> IWC Big Pilot in "This is Where I Leave You."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We saw the movie yesterday and thoroughly enjoyed it!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

Posted originally in the "Celebrities" thread...

In Interstellar, Matthew McConaughey seems to be wearing a Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day-Date. Awfully nice watch in a world that's become uninhabitable.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Me116 (Aug 28, 2014)

In the new show Blackish, the main character wears an AP royal oak 15300 in rose gold on a leather strap.


----------



## Me116 (Aug 28, 2014)

Also, in Masterchef, Gordon Ramsay wears a breitling, graham elliot wears a panerai, and joe bastianich wears a two tone rolex sub on a blue and yellow NATO, or a Daytona.
ramsay.jpg Photo by Flat_Steve | Photobucket


----------



## smootsg (Jan 27, 2014)

Me116 said:


> In the new show Blackish, the main character wears an AP royal oak 15300 in rose gold on a leather strap.


The three adults in the family wear Watches -- I'm not sure what "Pops" is wearing (see link). And his wife was wearing something oversize that appeared to have a moonphase complication (or decoration). I found a good screenshot of the two men:
http://pmcdeadline2.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/blackish2__140509051556.jpg

I wondered if the choice of the A-P Royal Oak was part of the show's dialog, albeit an understated part. (this may be the only time anyone has called the Royal Oak line "understated.)


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

kprzybyl said:


> Sly and Jason Statham are regularly seen in movies wearing Panerai, a brand they regularly wear off screen as well. I am actually watching Fast Five right now and it looks like The Rock is wearing a Panerai too.


Richard mille in ........... 3 on a red strap... Fantastic!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Pharell has been wearing a Richard Mille on The Voice.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Sons of Anarchy, tall Hispanic guy from (L. A. LAW) is wearing Panerai for several seasons now 



Tx 


Roberto


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2014)

This thread should be stickied! Too many "what watch did I just see in ___" thread get started in the Public forum that belong here |>


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

In "Castle", the main character Richard Castle wears an Omega Coaxial DeVille on a brickworks bracelet. I have the GMT version. For all I can see, his may be the GMT as well, but it's probably not.

Here's mine. Oh, and the female detective, Beckett, seems to wear a Speedmaster Pro on occasion.

Apparently, one of the guys on the British show "Top Gear" wore this Rado as well.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

or

Watches in Movies ? Watch appearances in movies and television supported by viewers like you.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Mollari 2261 said:


> Posted originally in the "Celebrities" thread...
> 
> In Interstellar, Matthew McConaughey seems to be wearing a Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day-Date. Awfully nice watch in a world that's become uninhabitable.
> 
> ...


Wish Hamilton knew how to lume a watch. Great looking otherwise.


----------



## zzz1 (Nov 25, 2013)

In _The Blacklist_ , James Spader's character Red wears a Rolex GMT Pepsi.


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm a little surprised that no one has mentioned those IWC watches seen in "house of cards". If i remember correctly, a breitling navitimer also featured in season 2.


----------



## makoykoy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nicolas Cage in the movie Stolen wearing a U Boat, as to what model i have no clue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2014)

Not one but TWO Hamiltons in "Interstellar." We're talking about it in the WUS Hammy forum.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1203946


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> That's the very thing that'll make this such a fun topic. The actors portraying different characters will either wear what they're paid to wear . . .* or they'll wear what they genuinely enjoy*.


I am a fan of a show called 'Cougartown'. In it, the character Grayson (played by Josh Hopkins) owns a bar and always has an Ironman. Sorry, I don't have a screenshot of it. Anyway, this summer he was in an episode of a showed called 'Undateable' and he was wearing the same watch.


----------



## black watch (Aug 3, 2013)

I always wondered what gold watch Jackie Gleason wore in Smokey and the Bandit, this is the best shot of it I've seen, but I can’t tell. Could be his own personal watch for all I know, he had lots of nice things.


----------



## KiwiRed (Feb 1, 2014)

Both Tom Selleck and I are puzzled that Magnum PI & his trusty Rolex GMT Pepsi weren't mentioned on the first page


----------



## KiwiRed (Feb 1, 2014)

hchj said:


> I'm a little surprised that no one has mentioned those IWC watches seen in "house of cards". If i remember correctly, a breitling navitimer also featured in season 2.


Watching Kevin Spacey's character Francis Underwood wearing his IWC Portuguese Chrono gave me the idea to pick one up as my main work watch. Thanks for the tip Francis!


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

So is Ben Affleck in Gone Girl.



cremeduhlacreme said:


> Jason Bateman wearing a Seiko "Pepsi" watch in the movie "The Switch".
> 
> View attachment 1520560


----------



## gordon9999 (Feb 16, 2013)

One of the more unusual ones I've seen is the reporter in Hot Fuzz.

It appears to be a very old no-logo watch, with what is probably faded radium paint on the hands and dial. Also, a strap that doesn't even come close to fitting the lugs. It's seen in one close-up where the reporter is checking the time (seconds before being beheaded.) It's clearly not product placement, and absolutely nothing about the scene or movie calls for a vintage watch in this instance, so I'm assuming it's just what the actor or someone else on set had on hand.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

gordon9999 said:


> One of the more unusual ones I've seen is the reporter in Hot Fuzz.
> 
> It appears to be a very old no-logo watch, with what is probably faded radium paint on the hands and dial. Also, a strap that doesn't even come close to fitting the lugs. It's seen in one close-up where the reporter is checking the time (seconds before being beheaded.) It's clearly not product placement, and absolutely nothing about the scene or movie calls for a vintage watch in this instance, so I'm assuming it's just what the actor or someone else on set had on hand.
> 
> View attachment 1979314


Most likely a borrowed watch. You see a sterile dial, it usually means no one paid for watch product placement.


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Three classic James Bond shots, three early movies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2014)

From the 1997 film "Event Horizon" ...

*Omega Speedmaster* "Moon watch" seen floating about the empty ship's corridors















There are two interesting looking chrono's (?) worn by the characters Miller and Starck.



















And the character DJ's watch is blanked out:










Those last three seem large for 1997 (when the movie was made), are they the right size for 2047 (when the movie takes place)?


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Event Horizon...that movie creeped me out when I was younger. In a good way.


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

I've been trying to figure out what Jeff Daniels/Will McAvoy is wearing in The Newsroom. Anyone know?


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

On the latest episode of Gotham... Selina Kyle (aka future Catwoman) attempts to fence some stolen goods from Wayne Manor.

As you can see in the first picture (and on my HD tv Hamilton on the rotor was clear as a bell) You will see the bottom side of a Hamilton that appears to be sporting the H21 Chrono graph movement.









Later when she returns the items to a young Bruce Wayne we see the front of what appears to be either a pilot or a field watch.


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

DaveTOG said:


> On the latest episode of Gotham... Selina Kyle (aka future Catwoman) attempts to fence some stolen goods from Wayne Manor.
> 
> As you can see in the first picture (and on my HD tv Hamilton on the rotor was clear as a bell) You will see the bottom side of a Hamilton that appears to be sporting the H21 Chrono graph movement.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the previous episode when young Master Bruce beat the bully down with a Sea-Dweller.

Secret WIS prop manager?


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

Lord Monocle said:


> I enjoyed the previous episode when young Master Bruce beat the bully down with a Sea-Dweller.
> 
> Secret WIS prop manager?


I thought that Sea Dweller was "Sterile" I could not see any lettering where the Rolex would have been. Might have to go back and look again. But yeah, great episode. But that poor watch!


----------



## Benrus (Oct 19, 2014)

What about this one.








This is a Rouchefoucauld. The thinnest water-resistant watch in the world. Singularly unique, sculptured in design, hand-crafted in Switzerland, and water resistant to three atmospheres. This is *the* sports watch of the '80s. Six thousand, nine hundred and fifty five dollars retail!
Look, it tells time simultaneously in Monte Carlo, Beverly Hills, London, Paris, Rome, and Gstaad.

I want one, no, better make it two, I'll need one for the weekends!!!
Benrus.


----------



## Hitman89 (Feb 20, 2014)

I've been trying to figure out this watch from the show Rookie Blue. Anyone have any ideas? From a different shot it looks like the band is green leather with metal eyelets.


----------



## BCouto (Oct 30, 2014)

fld said:


> I've been trying to figure out what Jeff Daniels/Will McAvoy is wearing in The Newsroom. Anyone know?


Seriously, anyone know this one? Some say it could be a Breitling Tourbillon, but the face seems cleaner than a Breitling.


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

On the show "The 100", the young female lead wears a Momentum M1.


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

> Seriously, anyone know this one? Some say it could be a Breitling Tourbillon, but the face seems cleaner than a Breitling.


Another shot:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2014)

Bill Murray in "Scrooged" (1988) wearing an Audemars Piguet auto.










Two flubs just from this watch:

(1) the month dial should display "DEC" (the date is about right, the 23rd)
(2) it's supposed to be high noon, so why is the day dial halfway between "SUN" and "MON," I guess the watch is incorrectly set to midnight?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

_Series - Shipping Wars_

_Episode - "Smooth Sailing,' Rough Riding' "_

Marc tries to start the engines on the huge homemade boat he shipped. At first it didn't start. We got a good look at the Seiko SKX007 on Jubilee bracelet on his left wrist.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

I enjoy watching the show _Blackish_, and one of those additional joys is seeing what Anthony Anderson will be wearing on his wrist. I've seen at least three different watches and I haven't been to identify any of them with certainty.. but I'd guess that one of them is an AP Royal Oak. I can't tell what Laurence Fishburne's character has on here: http://pmcdeadline2.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/blackish2__140509051556.jpg


----------



## OddJack (Aug 11, 2010)

reposted.


----------



## OddJack (Aug 11, 2010)

Denzel washington wears a Timex Rugged Analog watch in the movie Flight.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

What is Spike Feresten (Car Matchmaker on EsquireTV) wearing here?


----------



## Hutter (Mar 17, 2011)

Honkylips said:


> What is Spike Feresten (Car Matchmaker on EsquireTV) wearing here?


Rolex Daytona 6263?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2015)

Before "Interstellar," Hamilton was all over "Men In Black" 

*Part 1: Ventura quartz*

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collection/american-classic/ventura/quartz/h24411732










*Part 2: Ventura chrono*...

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collection/american-classic/ventura/chrono-quartz/h24412732










...and *Pulsomatic on steel*










*Part 3: Ventura XL*

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/hamilton-ventura-xxl-watch-in-men-in-black-iii/










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodmandod (Nov 29, 2014)

Being a keen contributor to the vintage thread thought I would go back a bit - to 1954 actually and Hitchcocks "Rear Window". A brilliant film by the way but this Tissot, worn by James Stewart, features several times and at one point fills the screen as per the image below.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm not so sure about the Ventura XL in MIB3. I don't remember seeing it, and I can't find a movie still with it.

"J" wears the Ventura chrono from MIB2:










And the younger "K" wears an original (?) Ventura on a steel bracelet:










So where's the Ventura XL auto? :-s Was this just Hamilton marketing?



Mollari 2261 said:


> Before "Interstellar," Hamilton was all over "Men In Black"
> 
> *Part 3: Ventura XL*
> 
> Hamilton Ventura XXL Watch In Men In Black III | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## MISAOK (Dec 23, 2014)

Speedy - Apollo 13


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

American Sniper was more or less one long G Shock commercial. A very good commercial.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

yongsoo1982 said:


> I enjoy watching the show _Blackish_, and one of those additional joys is seeing what Anthony Anderson will be wearing on his wrist. I've seen at least three different watches and I haven't been to identify any of them with certainty.. but I'd guess that one of them is an AP Royal Oak. I can't tell what Laurence Fishburne's character has on here: http://pmcdeadline2.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/blackish2__140509051556.jpg


I think Laurence Fishburne is wearing an Alpina Regulator


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

On one of my all-time favorite TV shows, "The Sopranos," Tony's gold Rolex day-date features prominently throughout the show intro. You never get a really good shot of the case, but see the bracelet a lot.






And throughout the series in general:


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Screen grab from an episode of Friends.
Don't really know what the watches are, but I was just surprised to see that the style in the 90's was to go out in public like this:


----------



## Calundrus (Jan 26, 2015)

faiz31887 said:


> Screen grab from an episode of Friends.
> Don't really know what the watches are, but I was just surprised to see that the style in the 90's was to go out in public like this:


Speaking of Friends, I was trying to figure out what watch Ross wears in the first few seasons. Is this a Tag Heuer Formula 1?


----------



## Zarath (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't have any answers to previous questions, but I do have a new one. Does anybody know which watch this is? (Worn by Raylan Givens in the show 'Justified'.) 
And if not, maybe what the upper pusher on the watch might be for?


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

The wife watches a show called Grimm where the sidekick detective Hank Griffin played by Russell Hornsby is seen in several episodes wearing an IWC Big Pilot (at least I think so....two rivets on the strap with the onion crown is hard to miss). Clearly this is not in line with what a Portland police officer can afford, so I'm banking on it's his personal watch!










That being said, IRL he's wearing something else...what, I have no idea!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello Michael,
The cast of Grimm wear Hamilton watches on set. The "Big Pilot" watch in question is actually a retro looking Hamilton aviation style watch w/yellowish-cream dial. Go to various sites which sell Hamilton watches and search for it.

heb



chefmhf said:


> The wife watches a show called Grimm where the sidekick detective Hank Griffin played by Russell Hornsby is seen in several episodes wearing an IWC Big Pilot (at least I think so....two rivets on the strap with the onion crown is hard to miss). Clearly this is not in line with what a Portland police officer can afford, so I'm banking on it's his personal watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

heb said:


> Hello Michael,
> The cast of Grimm wear Hamilton watches on set. The "Big Pilot" watch in question is actually a retro looking Hamilton aviation style watch w/yellowish-cream dial. Go to various sites which sell Hamilton watches and search for it.
> 
> heb


I'll have to work on my spotting skills. I thought I had that one in the bag!

Thanks


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

The wife is really going through the DVR this weekend...She has time given how long my Honey-do list is! Anyway, as I was walking past the TV this afternoon I see this on the main character on Castle, Richard Castle played by Nathan Fillion.









Sorry for the bad image...pic of tv screen.

I have it as a Ball Trainmaster Eternity on a steel bracelet.

Ball Watch Trainmaster Eternity NM2080D-LJ-BK NM2080D-LJ-BK by Ball Watches | Exquisite Timepieces


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2015)

What are the "Top Gear" (UK) presenters wearing in Series 22?

*Clarkson*










(it sometimes looks blue, in any car)










*Hammond*










*May*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FernandoValenzuela (Dec 23, 2008)

DaveTOG said:


> On the latest episode of Gotham... Selina Kyle (aka future Catwoman) attempts to fence some stolen goods from Wayne Manor.
> 
> As you can see in the first picture (and on my HD tv Hamilton on the rotor was clear as a bell) You will see the bottom side of a Hamilton that appears to be sporting the H21 Chrono graph movement.
> 
> ...


That's a Hamilton Khaki Officer Chrono. Looks just like mine:


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Mollari 2261 said:


> What are the "Top Gear" (UK) presenters wearing in Series 22?
> 
> *Clarkson*
> 
> ...


Omega Planet Ocean

Some sort of Tissot T-Touch

Rolex something? Maybe the Milgauss?


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Mentioned earlier but house of cards is watch ..... So far spotted: IWC Portguese Chrono, 7 day and a Portofino. Also a Navitimer, a Calibre de Cartier, a Seamaster, and a ladies Cartier tank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2015)

You're freaking me out, man! I matched your suggestions to Google Images, and BINGO...

*Clarkson*












faiz31887 said:


> Omega Planet Ocean












*Hammond*












> Some sort of Tissot T-Touch












*May*












> Rolex something? Maybe the Milgauss?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

What's Ted Chaough wearing in Season 6 (1968) of Mad Men? Wouldn't a 3-dial Chrono be an anachronism?



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

Top Gear (UK), Series 22, Episode 6 was partially an ad for the Breitling Emergency II.















http://www.ablogtowatch.com/breitling-emergency-ii-hands-on-truly-global-rescue-beacon-in-a-watch/

http://www.breitling.com/en/emergency/


----------



## Zarath (Nov 24, 2012)

Mollari 2261 said:


> What's Ted Chaough wearing in Season 6 (1968) of Mad Men? Wouldn't a 3-dial Chrono be an anachronism?


Certainly not. The Rolex Daytona had been around for half a decade by then. (I'm not sure if he's wearing one of those, although to my very untrained eye it does look that way.) Of course, the Omega Speedmaster stems even from the late 1950's.


----------



## Toronto_Time (Jul 25, 2014)

il Pirati said:


> American Sniper was more or less one long G Shock commercial. A very good commercial.


It seemed more like war propaganda then a G-Shock commercial...


----------



## Benrus (Oct 19, 2014)

I have just watch 'Guadalcanal Diary' 1943, on tv and I saw this little item.


Nice , wouldn't mind one of the these in original condition. But it's the next one that I want to ask about.


----------



## Benrus (Oct 19, 2014)

This one is also from 'Guadalcanal Diary' 1943. I can read what I think is "WALTON" at the bottom but I cant make out a single word at the top.


Can anybody make any kind if identification? The soldier wearing it was just about to leave his transport ship and attack the beachhead. If I owned this watch and I was about to go into action then I would not be wearing it. I would leave it behind and put on an old beater rather the risk damaging it. 
Benrus


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

According to *Watches In Movies* it's a Mathey-Tissot Chronograph


----------



## Benrus (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for that Thwizzit, I really should have thought of Watches In Movies in the first place, guess I'm just getting old.
Bemrus


----------



## jeg5263 (May 18, 2014)

Surprisingly no one has mentioned The Taking of Pelham 123 Travolta wears two different Breitling watches







Breitling Aeromarine Colt







Breitling chronograph 
And the guy who plays the mayor is wearing a JLC 







JLC Master Reserve de Marche.


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Can anyone identify this watch from the new version of Hawaii Five -O? It's worn by McGarrett.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Sgt. Angle said:


> Can anyone identify this watch from the new version of Hawaii Five -O? It's worn by McGarrett.


IWC Aquatimer Chronograph with Yellow Bezel insert.He switched off from the Kobold last season.


----------



## EsbenOpen (Dec 20, 2014)

Brad Pitt wears a Terra Cielo Mare in World War Z. I hadn't heard of the brand before, but I really like the looks of it.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

I've recently been binge-watching the NBC tv show Parenthood with my wife. Lots of nice looking watches, but I can't pause the TV to really check them out and identify them. But most of the men prominently wear nice watches almost all of the time, even on construction sites.

-Z


----------



## aluxeterna (Aug 30, 2011)

On the "Science of Interstellar" extra feature, astrophysicist Sean Carroll is wearing a bullhead chronograph I've never seen before. Can anyone identify it? There's no logo anywhere on the watch. I know Citizen made a lot of bullheads, but on the blu-ray, you can just make out "SWISS MADE" on the bottom. Strangest about the watch is that the main dial only includes a single yellow/orange second hand. 12 hour time is actually displayed on a subdial at 12:00. There's also a 12 hour totalizer at 3:00, a 60-second subdial at 6 (which I assume is tied to the 12-hour time, but I'm not sure) and a 30 minute totalizer at 9:00. There's a second crown at 7:00, although I'm not sure what that does. The bezel has a yellow arrow pointing downward, which seems rather a unique thing as well. But I can't figure it out. The general style, thickness of the watch, and the typefaces of the dials and bezel make me think its from the 1970s, but I could be wrong about that as well. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Watchuseek edition rattrapante challenger


----------



## Lelocle (Jan 3, 2015)

*THE E.X.P.E.N.D.A.B.L.E.S #3 - "Spot the watch" game*

OK. I'll start with the easy one since I'm the one who knows the least.

The game is played, show a picture of the actor in the movie wearing the watch and then a picture of the watch he is wearing in that scene.

Silvester Stallone










Richard Mille Rm 032


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Merged


----------



## EsbenOpen (Dec 20, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 3530594
> 
> Watchuseek edition rattrapante challenger


So I suppose it's safe to say that Sean Carroll is a member of these forums? :-!

Also, I'd never heard of a rattrapante before, but after reading up on them it sounds kind of interesting and now I want one.


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone made out what detective Bosch wears in the series "Bosch"?


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

There is a Speedmaster in the opening to the movie "Event Horizon"


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

In Goldfinger Pussy Galore is wearing a Submariner


----------



## jeg5263 (May 18, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Different from the topic regarding watches worn by celebrities. This one is for identifying watches you see fictional characters wearing on the Big Screen, as well as the small screen.
> 
> To start off . . .
> 
> ...


Can anyone identify the watches Edward Norton is wearing in the movie? Some say Hamilton but I'm not sure. In one scene he is wearing a round watch and in another office scene he's wearing a rectangular watch.

When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro.~Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

phm14 said:


> Anyone made out what detective Bosch wears in the series "Bosch"?


Watched the final season 1 episode tonight. There was a tight enough shot for me to say it's a Rolex Submariner.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

NickinNYC said:


> In Goldfinger Pussy Galore is wearing a Submariner


I believe it's actually a GMT Rolex.


----------



## MIG33 (Apr 9, 2015)

Robert Downey Jr, Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## MIG33 (Apr 9, 2015)

phm14 said:


> Watched the final season 1 episode tonight. There was a tight enough shot for me to say it's a Rolex Submariner.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

In S2 Ep1 of Silicon Valley TJ Miller is wearing a Hulk Sub


----------



## onehandedwatchman (Aug 28, 2011)

Paul Walker and Joshua Jackson in "the Skulls" fist time I remember seeing a watch scene in a movie and really pay attention to the watch. (watches start about 1:35 mark)


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

In "On Her Majesty's Secret Service" George Lazenby (as James Bond) is wearing a Daytona (or possibly pre-Daytona Chrono) and I think also a Sub at one point.


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

In the new Daredevil show on Netflix in the 3rd episode there is a nice close up shot of a Cartier Santos 100


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*Series - *NCIS

*Episode - *"Requiem"

As Dinozzo jumps into the water to save Gibbs and the girl from drowning in the car, we see that he's wearing an Omega Seasmaster Planet Ocean (previous model) with orange bezel on the bracelet.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

phm14 said:


> Anyone made out what detective Bosch wears in the series "Bosch"?


I have posted a thread on that very topic. Someone figured it out, changed his mind as to the exact model, but some kind of rolex sub.


----------



## symplectic (Jun 19, 2011)

That is, in fact, WUS's own Challenger Rattrapante project watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/all-7...tion-rattrapante-%93challenger%94-910552.html


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Rockford Files is my favorite show ever. I love how Garner, in a time where fashion was questionable at best, was always timeless and cool. I'm not surprised his timepiece would be timeless and cool as well.

Growing up, I always wanted that gold Firebird. If only I could do donuts like Rockford.



Popoki Nui said:


> Anyone know what James Garner wore in The Rockford Files? I know it's a chronograph in st/steel, with a black or dark blue dial and a black strap, and it's fairly small in diameter. That all I (or anyone else, evidently) seems to know. Next time I pop a TRF DVD in, I'll try to capture a photo.
> 
> ~Sherry.


----------



## Lisadkelly (May 8, 2015)

Hello would anyone happen to know what this watch that Joan from mad men wears ?


----------



## smootsg (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a bit of a puzzle. In this week's The Blacklist; a watch gets a full-screen moment. It looks like a . . . well, I'm no expert. But I'm guessing there's no brand name on the dial not because they failed to strike a product placement deal, but because it's not what it (at first glance) looks like. Especially since the second hand moved in 1-sec intervals.


----------



## altess27 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lots of Audemars Piguet throughout the Entourage series, also in the early episodes E is wearing a Rolex Daytona. Patek Phillippe is also mentioned when they are at the Cannes film festival.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

smootsg said:


> I have a bit of a puzzle. In this week's The Blacklist; a watch gets a full-screen moment. It looks like a . . . well, I'm no expert. But I'm guessing there's no brand name on the dial not because they failed to strike a product placement deal, but because it's not what it (at first glance) looks like:
> 
> View attachment 3934850


It's supposed to be an explorer 2, and a white man's version from the looks of the gmt hand


----------



## smootsg (Jan 27, 2014)

After some online searching, I thought it could be a sterilized Invicta 9402. But the GMT hand still comes up short, as it were.


----------



## patech (Apr 30, 2015)

altess27 said:


> Lots of Audemars Piguet throughout the Entourage series, also in the early episodes E is wearing a Rolex Daytona. Patek Phillippe is also mentioned when they are at the Cannes film festival.


Yeah, I remember that. Billy Walsh makes Ari hand his over to him for some reason lol.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> It's supposed to be an explorer 2, and a white man's version from the looks of the gmt hand


LOL.... Good joke. A wee bit bawdy. But good.

Yeah, sterile Explorer II style fake. Thing is, there are plenty of quality watches with Sterile dials out there. Why glorify an obvious fake?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> LOL.... Good joke. A wee bit bawdy. But good.


I can make jokes like this because some of my best friends are white......including me LOL


----------



## ILikeWatchez (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone recognize this?


----------



## ILikeWatchez (Jan 27, 2015)

ILikeWatchez said:


> Anyone recognize this?


still need this identified


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

^^ which movie ???


----------



## ILikeWatchez (Jan 27, 2015)

fitsector said:


> ^^ which movie ???


Tv show, Lilyhammer Season 2 finale


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

its a netflix exlusive, and after nearly 1 hour in google this is a hard one to find....


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

Maybe we WIS are starting to break into regular society.....In the past two weeks I saw two TV shows, neither high brow, if you will, that mentioned very high end luxury watches.

The first was Elementary starring Johnny Miller and Lucy Liu. While searching for a missing UAE Sheik, the pair happen upon a pawn shop that took in a Franck Muller Giga Tourbillion. Here's a pic from the web, not the show.









The second was The Mysteries of Laura starring Debra Messing playing a NYC detective. A clue to solving the case was finding a Vacheron & Constantin Patrimony. I didn't get a good look, but I think it was the one below. Interestingly, this show also mis-identified a Rolex Daytona as a Submariner. At least they're mentioning good watches, even if not always correctly!


----------



## ILikeWatchez (Jan 27, 2015)

fitsector said:


> its a netflix exlusive, and after nearly 1 hour in google this is a hard one to find....


Man I have have been looking for it for a long time! Anyway thanks for trying to find it, I appreciate it.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> I can make jokes like this because some of my best friends are white......including me LOL


From your avatar, I thought you were mixed. ;-)


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)

Surprised nobody has mentioned Jaws yet. For the dive watch fans in this thread: Richard Dreyfus' character, Hooper, in Jaws wears an Alsta Nautoscaph with a Valjoux 2452 movement inside. Apparently they can be had for around a hundred bucks now, IF you can find one...good luck with that. Of course you can also have a modern homage version as well, see HERE.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Here's one:
Peter Sellers as James Bond in "Casino Rayalle".
1965 Rolex Sub Oyster Perpetual. 

X traindriver Art


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)

DiCaprio in Blood Diamond wearing a Breitling Chrono Avenger


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)

Heres another great one: Martin Sheen in Apocalypse Now wearing a classic diver: Seiko 6105


----------



## Fugitive Moi (Feb 24, 2015)

Lisadkelly said:


> Hello would anyone happen to know what this watch that Joan from mad men wears ?












As an admirer of Ms Hendricks, I happily accepted your challenge ;-)

Both Longines & Bulova made models very similar to the watch in the picture in the 50's. But from the thickness/style of the round bezel, I think it might be a Seiko 11-7009 from the 60's.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Michelle Rodriguez wearing Casio G-Shock G056 in Avatar (2009).


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

Christopher Lloyd in Back to the future.









SEIKO A826


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

And of course.. his partner Michael J. Fox









CASIO CA53W


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

watch_geek2014 said:


> Michelle Rodriguez wearing Casio G-Shock G056 in Avatar (2009).
> 
> View attachment 3970674


She's wearing a watch?


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

justadad said:


> She's wearing a watch?


Look closer.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Any watch from The Americans?


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Any watch from The Americans?


From the TV show stated above....









anyone can identify this watch?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> From your avatar, I thought you were mixed. ;-)


Touché, just made me spit water all over my tacos


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Touché, just made me spit water all over my tacos


Honestly, you're not the first internet buddy who has posted that very thing.


----------



## Strepper (May 7, 2013)

Castle - Season one episode 5 Stana Katic playing Detective Kate Beckett wears her fathers watch. Speedy?


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

chefmhf said:


> Maybe we WIS are starting to break into regular society.....In the past two weeks I saw two TV shows, neither high brow, if you will, that mentioned very high end luxury watches.
> 
> The first was Elementary starring Johnny Miller and Lucy Liu. While searching for a missing UAE Sheik, the pair happen upon a pawn shop that took in a Franck Muller Giga Tourbillion. Here's a pic from the web, not the show.
> 
> ...


Ok. This is the third time in two weeks. Tonight on Stalker With Maggie Q and Dylan McDermott, the serial killer is caught because he got the clasp on his Tag Carrera Twin Time repaired after a victim cut herself on it. Here's a full screen shot of the offending watch.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry if it has been posted already but i found this cool video.






The GMT Master on jubilee at 5'40 is my ultimate grail.

Special mention to the 18K gold Concord Quartz worn by Al.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Strepper said:


> Castle - Season one episode 5 Stana Katic playing Detective Kate Beckett wears her fathers watch. Speedy?
> View attachment 4030474


Yup! She wears her father's watch in way too many episodes to count. Quite a few good shots of the watch in other episodes of "Castle."


----------



## aluxeterna (Aug 30, 2011)

slow to get back to this thread after posting my question. Thanks for identifying the challenger! I see the W logo in the screenshot now, it was obscured by the central seconds hand. What a great watch! Classic styling with a fascinating movement! Tragic there were only 75!

And it's totally the perfect watch to convey general relativity, too.


----------



## tastisnax (Jun 14, 2014)

How about Foggy Nelson's watch from the Netflix series Daredevil? (I'll keep watching and post a better screen shot of the watch if I see it.)


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Clooney is an omega ambassador as we know but what watch was he wearing in Tomorrowland? It's some kind of vintage but I don't think it's an omega.

Vintage wristwatch - George Clooney - Tomorrowland | Watch ID


----------



## Pyrrhus (Feb 5, 2015)

Wolf Creek 2. Anyone can identify this watch?


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

...I can identify the truck.. in case someone needs it. LOL


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Russell Crow is wearing this watch in "The next Three Days". Anybody an idea what it is ?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

gliderbee said:


> Russell Crow is wearing this watch in "The next Three Days". Anybody an idea what it is ?
> 
> View attachment 4198426


Looks like a Hamilton Thin-o-Matic


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

watch-newbie said:


> Clooney is an omega ambassador as we know but what watch was he wearing in Tomorrowland? It's some kind of vintage but I don't think it's an omega.
> 
> Vintage wristwatch - George Clooney - Tomorrowland | Watch ID
> 
> View attachment 4173482


Is it not a pie pan?


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Louis Litt from Suits


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Vlance said:


> Is it not a pie pan?
> 
> View attachment 4198818


No, there's an "H" on the dial instead of the Omega symbol.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> No, there's an "H" on the dial instead of the Omega symbol.


I think you guys are talking about different pics/watches. The Clooney could indeed be the Omega. It's hard to tell anything from the pic but it does look like the dial is convex and it definitely has a case of the funky lug and the PP fits the bill there too! I'm still going Ham T-O-M on the Crowe watch.


----------



## j3T_ (Jun 10, 2010)

Would anyone have any idea what this watch is? Some kind of Oris? It's from the last season of NCIS. And yes, since WUS is allergic to firearms I blurred the weapon out


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

j3T_ said:


> Would anyone have any idea what this watch is? Some kind of Oris? It's from the last season of NCIS. And yes, since WUS is allergic to firearms I blurred the weapon out


Breitling for Bentley Supersports Lightbody


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

tastisnax said:


> How about Foggy Nelson's watch from the Netflix series Daredevil? (I'll keep watching and post a better screen shot of the watch if I see it.)
> View attachment 4111401


don't know Foggy's watch, but apparently that one character's Cartier watch ticks loudly (and slowly? the show makes it sound almost quartz like) enough for Matt to hear it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2015)

I just watched "The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou" and learned the following...

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou (2004) - Trivia - IMDb



> As a pilot, early in the film, Ned Plimpton wears a Rolex GMT Master. This watch is popular with airline pilots for calculating time zones. By the end of the film, he has given up the GMT and plumped for a Rolex Submariner, for obvious reasons.


----------



## weigojmi (Jul 22, 2013)

How about this gratuitous shot of Simon Peg's Tissot T-Touch Expert Solar in Rogue Nation...


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone watch the show Mr Robot? In one episode on character asks another "Nice watch, is it a Vacheron?" to which the other replies "no, it's a Patek Philippe Tourbillon" and then goes on to taunt the first character by offering him the watch so that he could pay off the mortgage on his relatively small home. Unusual to see such a specific reference in the media.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

I was watching this series called code black and one of the doctor is wearing this, it looks like a sub, the oyster bracelet and the glidelock


----------



## Robmks (Mar 17, 2006)

Best wrist shot ever, from TV show Grimm.

Bob


----------



## Chandlerl (Oct 5, 2014)

Awesome thread! I could spend all day looking at this!


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been watching the tv show the player that stars Philip Winchester formerly of Strike Back anyone know what wrist watch he is wearing? This the best picture I've been able to find.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok, fellow watch nerds, can someone please help me identify 2015 AL MVP JOSH DONALDSON'S watch? 

Lot's of bling for a 29 yr old. Thanks in advance.





(Clip taken from his interview on sportsnet.ca)


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Anybody remember that Bob Redford wore a Seiko SKX009 in his film about sailing the world's oceans?
But my fave (as a couch potato) was John Wayne's comment to the young cowpokes in the film "Cowboys".
He told them to go buy an Ingersol dollar pocketwatch each. He said "they won't lose more'n a hour a day
and ya can't beat em with a hammer".

Lou Snutt


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Saw the Charlie Sheen interview, which watch is it?


----------



## Tyler224 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Watches in Tv and Movies.*

Post watches you notice on tv shows or in movies you watch. Today I watched sicario for the 2nd time and couldn't find any information on any of the watches, so I thought a thread to ask questions about watches we see would be cool!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Watches in Movies & TV shows.*

Yep, and there already is one!

Merged


----------



## Tyler224 (Aug 26, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Yep, and there already is one!
> 
> Merged


Sorry and thank you!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

No worries


----------



## blaw (Sep 3, 2009)

The Americans--evoking early-80s dad sportiness


----------



## Tyler224 (Aug 26, 2015)

Jeremy Renner in the newest Bourne movie is wearing an IWC Pilot double chronograph top gun

Jamie Dornan in 50 shades of grey wears an Omega Aqua Terra Co-Axial Chronograph 

Jake Gyllenhall wears a Breitling Chronomat in Nightcrawler


----------



## Tyler224 (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm not a huge fan of Movados but I love Pierce Brosnans in No Escape


----------



## sgmartz (May 7, 2012)

Interesting, I think pierce is a speake Marin ambassador


----------



## Tyler224 (Aug 26, 2015)

sgmartz said:


> Interesting, I think pierce is a speake Marin ambassador


Yup he is. Where can I sign up? Lol


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Mollari 2261 said:


> I just watched "The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou" and learned the following...
> 
> The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou (2004) - Trivia - IMDb


Good watch movie and don't forget about Steve Zissou's Vostock Scuba Dude.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I was watching Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee with guest star President Barack Obama and spotted this. I think it's a Fitbit Surge but I can't help and wonder if it's been modified for presidential use!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobbgoblin (Oct 12, 2011)

My wife likes the show on Food Network called The Kitchen. I've noticed one of the hosts, Marcela Valladolid, wearing both a Rolex Daytona and an AP Royal Oak Offshore Divers on separate occasions. Pretty cool choices for a petite chef!


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

Adam Levine on "The Voice". I believe this is a Comex Sub.


----------



## ltstaley (Nov 10, 2015)

I think Jim Parson (Sheldon Cooper in the big bang theory) is wearing a WENGER here.















Sorry if somebody else already spotter this one!


----------



## ltstaley (Nov 10, 2015)

me again... Lucy Liu wearing a JLC Reverso here


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

From Hodinkee, Ellen is wearing a vintage Rolex Daytona. Apparently, she's a vintage Rolex fan with an extensive collection that she's never really been public about....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Gratuitous image of the high horology Adventuretime watch in the latest Ryan Reynolds outing in the movie Deadpool. Producers get the big bucks for a full 2 seconds of close-up screentime. It's great to see watches in movies but when it's just such a cynical product placement it can be off putting.



















Regards,;-)

Btw, Advertising space available here ( ) pm me


----------



## artur111bartek (Nov 23, 2015)

What's watch have Rylan Givens from TV series Justified?
First watch :









Second watch :


----------



## artur111bartek (Nov 23, 2015)

One moore picture, its the same watch like picture 1 with Raylan Givens

View attachment 7216746


----------



## artur111bartek (Nov 23, 2015)

One moore picture, its the same watch like picture 1 with Raylan Givens :

View attachment 7225146


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

qtip.416 said:


> Ok, fellow watch nerds, can someone please help me identify 2015 AL MVP JOSH DONALDSON'S watch?
> 
> Lot's of bling for a 29 yr old. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Can not tell from the watch head but the bracelet looks like it could be a Breitling Navitimer. 
Frank.


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Josh brolin in hail ceasar I believe wore an Waltham tank but here's the homage

http://szantotime.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/szanto4202.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Josh Brolin plays the studio head (Ed Mannix) in the Coen Brothers ' Hail, Ceasar '. Nearly all the actors sport vintage 50s watches however a continuity error see's Mannix with an unknown rectangle case watch in wide shot.



...but in close up it's a Waltham Octogon.









sample image

Jonah Hill wears a stylish Gruen curvex.










Scarlett Johansson was without a watch but here she is anyway.



Regards,


----------



## jhopes (Nov 18, 2015)

Der Biermeister said:


> I have a strong suspicion (nothing to back it up) that in most of these tv shows or movies, the actors are wearing their own watches. I.e., not part of their costumes.
> 
> else its is compulsory to wear a particular watch for a particular role, i feel most times, they actually wear any watch of their choice ..... watches are not always part of their costume


----------



## stanislav (Feb 3, 2008)

what is this Rolex watch from Solace, Anthony Hopkins character?


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

stanislav said:


> what is this Rolex watch from Solace, Anthony Hopkins character?
> 
> View attachment 7754818


I see the Rolex crown & text that appears to read "Rolex Oyster". Can't make out the 2nd line.


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

IGotId said:


> I see the Rolex crown & text that appears to read "Rolex Oyster". Can't make out the 2nd line.


The second line says "Perpetual", and it says "Self-Winding" above the subdial. This site suggests it might be one of the first Oyster Perpetuals from 1931.

The Rolex in Solace starring Anthony Hopkins - Time Transformed


----------



## xmorphicx (Jun 14, 2015)

Anyone have any idea on this one? A host was wearing it on this season's last episode of "After the Thrones." That's the best shot I could get... it never did a good close-up. Some of the features look similar to a Seiko 5 but the watch seemed bigger, although I have no idea how big the wearer's wrist is.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Speed was on a few nights ago, Keanu was wearing a classic G shock.


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

Ron Swanson wears a citizen that retails for $450


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

"Grey's Anatomy" is a smörgåsbord of *IWC*, *OMEGA* and *TAG Heuer*.


----------



## MITVPHD (Feb 24, 2014)

Just saw Genius, where a 30s vintage watch was worn by Jude Law playing Thomas Wolff. I think it had a moon phase, possibly a hold watch. Can anyone verify it?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Look out! I am apt to become the primary contributor to this thread. I watch a lot of crap.

Bates Motel (2016)

Freddie Highmore:







Some fashion watch?

Nestor Carbonell:







Digi-analog Casio?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

LikeClockWork said:


> Ron Swanson wears a citizen that retails for $450


It's probably Nick Offerman's.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Cutter's Way (1981)

Casio?








Jeff Bridges: Has rally leather band. No idea.





























Arthur Rosenberg: Omega?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Soylent Green. 1973
Yep, it's broke.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

My Cat from Hell. 2016
This kid is a future WUS member.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Ghost Hunters, 2016


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wait Until Dark, 1967


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Bates Motel, 2016


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

What is this atrocity on Beckham? Old shot, I know.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

jetcash said:


> What is this atrocity on Beckham? Old shot, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J&Co. Different color strap, but I believe this is the watch. Overpriced pieces of crap, IMO. People seem to like it though...


----------



## SwilsonFL (Jun 2, 2016)

Still looking for a better shot, but has anyone caught what Matt Lauer is wearing this week while covering the Olympics?








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Stranger Things, 2016. Set in the 80s, there's lots of digital affordables.

That calculator watch I could never push the tiny buttons on.








The classic Casio. Calc watch on the girl.








Not sure.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Dark Shadows, 1970


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Alice, Sweet Alice, 1976


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Last one from Stranger Things, 2016


----------



## kingcobbler (Sep 9, 2009)

Pulp Fiction. Any ideas?


----------



## _OSiRiS_ (Jul 28, 2011)

I love watches that appear on TV, whichever brand. Just makes me want to wear my watches more and more.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Cool lists


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SwilsonFL said:


> Still looking for a better shot, but has anyone caught what Matt Lauer is wearing this week while covering the Olympics?
> View attachment 9008721
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think it's a Filson dive watch.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

kingcobbler said:


> Pulp Fiction. Any ideas?


Waltham?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

kingcobbler said:


> Pulp Fiction. Any ideas?


Prior thread on WUS identifies it as a Lancet. While it is impossible to discern any brand on the dial, it was ID'd as a particular early Lancet model by someone here. The evidence is very compelling.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-watch-pulp-fiction-358515.html

I thought it was referred to as a Rolex. And for some odd reason, it burned into everyone's subconscious that it must be some sort of early Rolex but a look at all references to the watch in Pulp Fiction, they actually never mention any particular brand. Weird how these assumptions come up.


----------



## SwilsonFL (Jun 2, 2016)

mav said:


> I think it's a Filson dive watch.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Shivers, 1975


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

The Devil Thumbs a Ride. 1947


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

The Forest, 2016










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









For some reason the night shots look way dark on here.


----------



## DoktorScientist (Apr 18, 2016)

On the show "Supernatural" (guilty pleasure of mine) both Winchester brothers have worn Suuntos over the years, Cores and Vectors. I swear I didn't realize this when I got a great deal on a Vector .... but it was fun to find this out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

The Omega Man, 1975
Charleton Heston's Rollie?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Sacrifice, 2016


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

Pusuit of Happyness. Will Smith. Timex Indiglo


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

Robert Langdon's Mickey Mouse showed up multiple times in Inferno, but I'm more interested in what the Provost was wearing.

Any idea what this is?









This guy's probably a WIS from photos of him wearing JLC and Cartier (just posted on Tracking celebrities watch.. thread).


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

steinbeck said:


> Robert Langdon's Mickey Mouse showed up multiple times in Inferno, but I'm more interested in what the Provost was wearing.
> 
> Any idea what this is?
> 
> ...


It reminds me of a tissot couturier chrono, but it's hard to get a clear view.


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Ok we all know Magnum wore a Pepsi GMT. I've always wondered what Higgins wore, I know it's a digital on a bracelet. Seiko or Casio perhaps?


----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

Did anyone already see the TV Show "Startup" with Martin Freeman?
Does anyone know which watch Freeman wears in the show?
Should be a diver, worn on a croco-strap. Here is a picture: http://constantlyfreemaned.tumblr.com/image/149874753460

Adam Brody seams to wear a Rolex.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Dark Waters, 1944


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone seen the new Macgyver reboot? Trying to figure out what watch he's wearing. The original Macgyver wore Timex Military Field watch in Season 1.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

Breaking Bad.....


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Candyman, 1992


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Jeopardy, 1953


----------



## Bigdaftboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Daniel Dae Kim, Hawaii 50, wears a G Shock MTGS1000

Think Matt Damon wears a Tag Link Chrono in first Bourne, but don't know model


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Snake Plisken "Escape from New York" watch.

















https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jonathanzufi/lifeclock-one-the-escape-from-new-york-inspired-sm


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Medusa said:


> Snake Plisken "Escape from New York" watch.
> 
> View attachment 9979122
> 
> ...


That's hilarious.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## consum3r (Sep 19, 2014)

As a Snake Plissken (and KR) fan, this looks interesting. I'd rock it on Halloween. 

The price, however, seems to neutralize said interest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marko789 (Nov 30, 2016)

It's not a movie, but it's close. Could this be Seiko 5? Screenshot is from Jay-Z and Beyonce video Upgrade U.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Tenebrae, 1982.
Pepsi Rollie?


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Tom Cruise wore Vintage IWC Ingenieur black dial in Collateral

Jeremy Renner wore IWC Pilot chronograph in Bourne Legacy

Jason Statham in Mechanic Resurrected and the new dude in Transporter they both wore Omega Speedmaster 

Steve in Shameless wore a Panerai in the first episode, didn't get a good look at it 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## clark.j.kent (Mar 17, 2010)

Trying to work out what watch Clark Griswold is sporting in Christmas Vacation (1989). Thinking either Casio, Seiko or Lorus:


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

Jason O'Mara in Siege of Jadotville wearing a beat-up vintage Zenith Sporto. Saw it in another scene, too small in this particular picture.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

clark.j.kent said:


> Trying to work out what watch Clark Griswold is sporting in Christmas Vacation (1989). Thinking either Casio, Seiko or Lorus:
> 
> View attachment 10327330
> 
> ...


I like that one! I'll be on a mission to figure out what it is, if you need me.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

steinbeck said:


> Jason O'Mara in Siege of Jadotville wearing a beat-up vintage Zenith Sporto. Saw it in another scene, too small in this particular picture.
> 
> View attachment 10328082


That was a great movie and thanks for pointing out his watch! +1

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

Can anyone ID this? You first see it at 47 seconds.

I think it's a Swiss Army field watch by the logo. I like the non-traditional look.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Andy on Gold Rush









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Viggo Mortenson in The Two Faces of January, 2014









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Bruno Ganz in The American Friend, 1977









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Anthony Perkins in Pretty Poison, 1968









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)

Any idea what Sheriff Hopper is wearing in the flashback of the last episode of Stranger Things? I thought maybe Seiko Pogue, but the bezel doesn't look right. Can't find a good picture.


----------



## snicky600 (Jul 1, 2017)

Anybody knows what's the watch that Norman Bates wears in the Bates Motel? It has a pretty interesting link bracelet.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Greg Kinnear wearing a Casio GW5000
Can't recall name of film offhand.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

snicky600 said:


> Anybody knows what's the watch that Norman Bates wears in the Bates Motel? It has a pretty interesting link bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 12292402
> 
> ...


I hear Bates Motel is a good show, so perhaps I'll check it out!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

In Blue Thunder the tv series, James Farentino aka Franck Chaney wore a Rolex GMT 1675.
In Law & Order Special Victims Unit, Marika Hargitay aka Olivia Benson wears a Breitling Chronomat.
In the early seasons of Hunter, Fred Dryer aka Rick Hunter wears a Rolex Datejust


----------



## snicky600 (Jul 1, 2017)

ItnStln said:


> I hear Bates Motel is a good show, so perhaps I'll check it out!


Yeah, it's quite interesting and the atmosphere feels like a combination of old Twin Peaks with some Hitchcock movies. I highly recommend it if you like stuff like this


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

snicky600 said:


> Yeah, it's quite interesting and the atmosphere feels like a combination of old Twin Peaks with some Hitchcock movies. I highly recommend it if you like stuff like this


I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Look out! I am apt to become the primary contributor to this thread. I watch a lot of crap.
> 
> Bates Motel (2016)
> 
> ...


I was trying to figure out Norman's watch, too.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Still no luck.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince Escalus (Jan 14, 2017)

Twin Peaks 1990 and 2017... there seem to be a few Rolexes around

In 1990 FBI agent Albert Rosenfield (Miguel Ferrer) appears to be wearing a pepsi GMT though i have not seen his wrist in 2017 on the show to see if hes still wearing it
2017 Colonel Davis (Ernie Hudson) also seems to be wearing a pepsi GMT
2017 Gang Kingpin 'Red' (Balthazar Getty) is wearing a gold Submariner date
2017 Deputy Andy Brennan (Harry Goaz) is wearing a Datejust (I think) 

So yeah.... i want to work on that show...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Prince Escalus said:


> Twin Peaks 1990 and 2017... there seem to be a few Rolexes around
> 
> In 1990 FBI agent Albert Rosenfield (Miguel Ferrer) appears to be wearing a pepsi GMT though i have not seen his wrist in 2017 on the show to see if hes still wearing it
> 2017 Colonel Davis (Ernie Hudson) also seems to be wearing a pepsi GMT
> ...


I think it's really weird that Andy wears a Rolex. I always pictured him as a G-Shock man.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

Does anyone know what the watch that is gifted to Kevin Costner's character by his Navy pilot buddies in the beginning of the movie "Revenge"? He is given a watch as a retirement gift from them and his friend and RIO tells him it's because "they knew he would be too cheap to buy one for himself." They show him opening the box and you can see the watch inside, but I don't recall what it was. Thinking maybe a Rolex, but can't remember it's been too long. Great movie by the way! I found some pictures from the movie, but can't get a close look at the watch on his wrist. Here are the pictures.





















If anybody knows I would appreciate letting me know. I may have to track the movie down and watch it again because the curiosity is killing me.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

In TV series JAG, Harmon Rab Jr wears a Sub and Jethro Chegwidden a Gold Chronomat
In Ncis LA, Marty Deeks wears a Seamaster Master 300 Coaxial


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

ninjack said:


> Does anyone know what the watch that is gifted to Kevin Costner's character by his Navy pilot buddies in the beginning of the movie "Revenge"? He is given a watch as a retirement gift from them and his friend and RIO tells him it's because "they knew he would be too cheap to buy one for himself." They show him opening the box and you can see the watch inside, but I don't recall what it was. Thinking maybe a Rolex, but can't remember it's been too long. Great movie by the way! I found some pictures from the movie, but can't get a close look at the watch on his wrist. Here are the pictures.
> View attachment 12383855
> 
> View attachment 12383857
> ...


Highly likely to be a Rolex Submariner from the third picture. Clearly had a classic oyster style bracelet, diver bezel and lug guards. Given the content in the film (gift, retirement, navy) but appears in shot three the bezel is actually sitting at 180 degrees with the lime pip at 6'oclock. It's not for sure given low Res of the pics but looks alot like that

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

ninjack said:


> Does anyone know what the watch that is gifted to Kevin Costner's character by his Navy pilot buddies in the beginning of the movie "Revenge"? He is given a watch as a retirement gift from them and his friend and RIO tells him it's because "they knew he would be too cheap to buy one for himself." They show him opening the box and you can see the watch inside, but I don't recall what it was. Thinking maybe a Rolex, but can't remember it's been too long. Great movie by the way! I found some pictures from the movie, but can't get a close look at the watch on his wrist. Here are the pictures.
> View attachment 12383855
> 
> View attachment 12383857
> ...


I'm going to have to rewatch it


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

georges zaslavsky said:


> In TV series JAG, Harmon Rab Jr wears a Sub and Jethro Chegwidden a Gold Chronomat
> In Ncis LA, Marty Deeks wears a Seamaster Master 300 Coaxial


Did Rabb always wear a Sub, because in the later seasons it looked like something else?


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

Mathy said:


> Highly likely to be a Rolex Submariner from the third picture. Clearly had a classic oyster style bracelet, diver bezel and lug guards. Given the content in the film (gift, retirement, navy) but appears in shot three the bezel is actually sitting at 180 degrees with the lime pip at 6'oclock. It's not for sure given low Res of the pics but looks alot like that
> 
> life's too long to worry about how short life is


 I agree it looks like a Submariner in the one picture. I really don't know if that's even the watch his character was given in the earlier scene. I just assumed it was the same watch that he was given, that he would be wearing it. Maybe not. If I can find the movie at a rental place this weekend I think I'll rent it just to find out what the watch in the box was in the opening of the movie.


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

ItnStln said:


> Did Rabb always wear a Sub, because in the later seasons it looked like something else?


I use to love Jag. I watched it all the time, but never really paid attention to what watch Rabb was wearing on the show. This tread has me paying more attention to watches on tv and in the movies.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

David Ford with a light colored rally/topical strap in Dark Shadows, 1966.








? Nick Cage in Wild at Heart. 1990


----------



## ItnStln (Jun 22, 2014)

ninjack said:


> I use to love Jag. I watched it all the time, but never really paid attention to what watch Rabb was wearing on the show. This tread has me paying more attention to watches on tv and in the movies.


JAG was awesome! You're right, I too am paying attention to watches in movies and TV shows.


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

It's a Submariner in Revenge.


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

Nikita70 said:


> It's a Submariner in Revenge.


Thanks for the reply. You are correct. I found the movie at the local rental store and watched it yesterday. It was definitely a Rolex Submariner he was given. I forgot how good the movie is, I hadn't seen it in so many years. As I was watching the movie I was keeping an eye on his watch and noticed in one scene where he was walking on the beach with his dog I got a look at his watch and it was not the sub he had been wearing. Looked like a Rolex without a rotating bezel on it. The very next scene when he arrived back at his house from the beach he was in his kitchen making some lemonade and he had the sub back on, even though the scene was suppose to take place directly after the walk on the beach. I guess it was filmed out of sequence and maybe was wearing his personal watch on the day of the beach scene shoot.


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Been years since I have seen it, I'll have to dig my DVD out.


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

Here is another cool movie watch scene. From the movie "National Treasure", Nicolas Cage is purchasing new clothes in a store and pays with a $100 bill then wants to take a look at the $100 bill to check something on it. He asks the girl at the register if he can have the bill back to take a look at it, but she refuses to give it to him (thinking it an odd request). He gives her his watch to hold while he looks at the bill, telling her it's a "Submariner, it's quite expensive" or something to that effect. Nice looking sub.



































Always love a good watch related scene in a good movie!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

I am gunna go old school and select a watch I bought based on the characters in various movies by Auh-nold. The Seiko H-558 which was worn by "Arnie" in several of his cheesy classic 80's films: Commando, Predator, Running Man, and Raw Deal.


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

Falk Hentschel/Hawkman seems to be wearing a tourbillon of some sort in DC's Legends of Tomorrow. Since it was too painful to even get through the pilot, can anyone take a guess if it's money or just an open heart?


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

Two classics spotted in the pilot of the TV series Der gleiche Himmel:

IWC dress watch:








Casio digital:


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

https://images.derstandard.at/2017/11/16/folger2.jpg

Which watch is Rabbi Folger wearing on this pic?


----------



## MIG33 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ottone said:


> https://images.derstandard.at/2017/11/16/folger2.jpg
> 
> Which watch is Rabbi Folger wearing on this pic?


TAG HEUER PROFESSIONAL WD1221-K-20 DATE TWOTONE WATCH


----------



## blansky (Feb 10, 2012)

I haven't read through the entire thread but watches in movies usually fall under 3 categories. They are product placement (advertising), they are the actors own watch, or they are supplied by the prop master. IF they are supplied by the prop master they may not be real watches or difficulty to identify or could just be fakes. 

When developing the characters, the producer and director will work with the prop master to supply watches that fit the character, or fit the story line. In lower budget movies where a watch would mean nothing to the story, actors may often wear their own watches as long as they don't conflict with the story. (Poor person wearing a Rolex for instance). 

So if some watches are hard to identify, they may be fakes, props or basically anything.

Remember movies are shot out of sequence and in a lot of cases indoors on the movie lot, so watches have to be controlled so the time isn't accidentally shown which goes against the time/dialog of the shot. That's why they are under the control of the prop master to monitor the time showing on the watch so it doesn't mess up the shot. They do this with drinks, and cigarettes as well. When they go from the establishing shot, to the POV shots, to the 2 shots, which could be shot hours or even the next day later, the amount of liquid in the glass, and how far a cigarette is burnt down has to be monitored as well. And this also holds true for the time shown on a watch as well.

Lets say 2 people are sitting at a table drinking and smoking. They first shot is the establishing shot, which shows them in whatever location sitting at the table. The director shoots the whole scene with the dialog and the action of the actors conversing, drinking and talking. When the whole scene is shot, which could take a few hours. Then they break it down and do over the shoulder shots (POV) shots of one actor, with just the other actor in the frame. They do the whole scene again with just the one actor in the shot, and his actions, drinking and smoking have to match what he did in the master shot. Then they break it down and re-light it and shoot the whole scene with the other actor only in the shot and do it all again. Then they may do the a closer 2 shot of both actors much like the establishing shot only just showing the two of them at the table and do the whole scene again. This could take all day to shoot, perhaps longer. When they cut the movie together these shots and actions by the actors all have to match or they won't cut together. The amount of liquid in the glasses have to match as well as the cigarette burn down, as well the watches they wear have to match the shot.

If you want to observe this first hand watch any movie or show, turn off the sound so you're not distracted, and watch the fast cuts between the different shots as the scene is played out. In many cases you can see screw ups with the drinks and cigs, but most people never notice it.


----------



## Beamer82 (Aug 4, 2016)

Leonardo Di Caprio wore a Tag Heuer Carrera, black dial, in the movie inception.

I think that watch goes with everything.


----------



## uk1sec (Nov 1, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I like that one! I'll be on a mission to figure out what it is, if you need me.
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


I was looking for this same watch and stumbled across this thread. Did you ever find out what it was?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: Watches in Movies &amp;amp;amp;amp; TV shows.*

Atomic Blonde.

Charlize's Shinola.









The watch that holds the list. That everyone dies for. 

















Other Carl F. Bucherer watches appear, too.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry, I'm too dumb to post a screenshot.

Jay Leno wearing a Seiko Sportura 9t82 while checking out a Koenigsegg


----------



## Morris Day (Feb 6, 2018)

View attachment 12878917

Casio. Obviously.

View attachment 12878935


Piaget Altiplano


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

What's the other guy got?



teatimecrumpet said:


> Sorry, I'm too dumb to post a screenshot.
> 
> Jay Leno wearing a Seiko Sportura 9t82 while checking out a Koenigsegg


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I noticed that the leader on that X-Men TV show Gifted wears a G-Shock. I couldn't tell which one though. His background is supposed to be military so I guess it shouldn't be surprising.


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Hamilton Ventura on Elvis in Blue Hawaii and Will Smith/Tommy Lee Jones in MIB.
sorry cant get the stupid pictures to post


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

MaDTempo said:


> Hamilton Ventura on Elvis in Blue Hawaii and Will Smith/Tommy Lee Jones in MIB.
> sorry cant get the stupid pictures to post


Hamilton has been nice enough to give us a whole list of their watches in movies. Not at all comprehensive, I'm sure, but it says what movie, who wore it, and what model.


*MOVIE**ACTOR**WATCH WORN*_Ballers, Season 2 (2016)_Jazmyn SimonRailroad Lady Quartz_Ballers, Season 2 (2016)_Dulé HillKhaki Pilot Auto Chrono_Ballers, Season 2 (2016)_Omar Benson MillerKhaki X-Wind Auto Chrono_Ballers, Season 2 (2016)_Joe CorddryKhaki X-Wind Auto Chrono_Bastille Day (2016)_Idris ElbaKhaki BeLOWZERO 1000m Auto_Batman vs Superman (2016)_Callan MulveyKhaki Pilot Auto Chrono_Billions, Season 1 (2016)_Paul GiamattiJazzmaster Viewmatic Auto_Bull, Season 1 (2016)_Freddie RodriguezJazzmaster Viewmatic Auto_Bull, Season 1 (2016)_Michael WeatherlyJazzmaster Maestro Auto Chrono_Central Intelligence (2016)_Dwayne "The Rock" JohnsonKhaki BeLOWZERO 1000m Auto_Cinderella Live (2016)_David UryIntra-Matic Auto_Equity (2016)_Alysia ReinerSpirit Liberty Auto Chrono_Hot Air (2016)_Jackson HurstKhaki Navy Pioneer Small Second_Independence Day: Resurgence (2016)_Gbenga AkinnagbeJazzmaster Maestro Small Second Auto_Independence Day: Resurgence (2016)_James A WoodsKhaki Pilot Auto Chrono_Independence Day: Resurgence (2016)_Bill PullmanKhaki Pilot GMT Auto_Independence Day: Resurgence (2016)_Jeff GoldblumJazzmaster GMT Auto_Independence Day: Resurgence (2016)_Liam HemsworthKhaki X-Wind Auto Chrono_Macgyver (2016)_Sandrine HoltKhaki BeLOWZERO 1000m Auto_Macgyver (2016)_George EadsKhaki Worldtimer Chrono Quartz_Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children (2016)_Chris O'DowdKhaki Field Auto 40mm_Ride Along 2 (2016)_Kevin HartKhaki King Auto_Sense8, Season 2 (2016)_Cheyenne JacksonKhaki Navy Pioneer Small Second_Suicide Squad (2016)_Seaview 37mm Quartz_Suicide Squad (2016)_JM Maestro 45MM_Suicide Squad (2016)_Spirit of Liberty_Suicide Squad (2016)_Khaki Pilot 46MM_Suicide Squad (2016)_Valiant Auto_The Accountant (2016)_Jon BernthalKhaki Pilot Pioneer Chrono Quartz_The Accountant (2016)_John LithgowJazzmaster Auto Chrono_Agent Carter (2015)_Shea WhighamTrent Moon Phase_Agent Carter (2015)_Hailey AtwellBoulton Quartz_Aloha (2015)_Bill CampKhaki Field Officer Auto_Aloha (2015)_Alec BaldwinKhaki Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono_Ballers, Season 1 (2015)_Dwayne "The Rock" JohnsonJazzmaster Lord Hamilton Auto Chrono_Broken Horses (2015)_Thomas JaneKhaki Field Auto 42mm_Business Trip (2015)_Vince VaughnValiant Auto_The Fantastic Four (2015)_Reg E. CatheyJazzmaster Viewmatic Auto_Focus (2015)_Adrian MartinezJazzmaster Auto Chrono_Focus (2015)_MontageKhaki Pilot Auto_Get Hard (2015)_Ethan HawkeKhaki Field Officer Auto_Good Kill (2015)_Paul Ben-VictorJazzmaster Day Date Auto_Good Kill (2015)_Dan BakkedahlThin-O-Matic_Grimm, Season 5 (2015)_Bree TurnerLady Hamilton_Grimm, Season 5 (2015)_Silas Weir MitchellKhaki UTC Auto_Grimm, Season 5 (2015)_Sasha RoizBoulton Quartz_Grimm, Season 5 (2015)_Russell HornsbyJazzmaster Chrono Quartz_Grimm, Season 5 (2015)_David GiuntoliJazzmaster Viewmatic Auto_The Imitation Game (2015)_Benedict CumberbatchVintage_The Jokesters (2015)_Dante SpencerKhaki Pilot Pioneer Chrono Quartz_The Jokesters (2015)_Luis Jose LopezKhaki Pilot Pioneer Chrono Quartz_The Jokesters (2015)_Gabriel TigermanKhaki Pilot Pioneer Chrono Quartz_The Jokesters (2015)_Nathan ReidKhaki Pilot Pioneer Chrono Quartz_Jurassic World (2015)_Jake JohnsonKhaki X-Patrol Auto Chrono_The Martian (2015)_Matt DamonKhaki BeLOWZERO 1000m Auto_Mugger (2015)_Alex LundqvistKhaki X-Wind Auto Chrono LE_Our Brand Is Crisis (2015)_Dominic FloresSpirit Liberty Auto Chrono_Our Brand Is Crisis (2015)_Joaquim de AlmeidaJazzmaster Maestro Auto Chrono_Outliving Emily (2015)_Tim HanrattyJazzmaster Open Heart Auto_Outliving Emily (2015)_Raymond PhayerVentura Auto_Pay The Ghost (2015)_Nicolas CageKhaki Field Day Date Auto_Pixels (2015)_Kevin JamesJazzmaster Maestro Small Second Auto_Point Break (2015)_Delroy LindoPan Europ Auto Chrono_Run All Night (2015)_Radivoje BukvicJazzmaster Viewmatic Auto_Run All Night (2015)_Vincent D'OnofrioJazzmaster Maestro Small Second Auto_San Andreas (2015)_Matt GeraldKhaki Sub Auto Chrono_San Andreas (2015)_Ioan GruffuddKhaki X-Patrol Auto Chrono_Satisfaction, Season 2(2015)_Matt PassmoreIntra-Matic Auto_Satisfaction, Season 2(2015)_Matt PassmoreJazzmaster Auto Chrono_Spy (2015)_Miranda HartJazzmaster Lady Auto_Stonewall (2015)_Jonathan Rys-MyersVintage Chatham_Submarine Kid (2015)_Peter WittrockVintage Chatham_Taken 3 (2015)_Liam NeesonJazzmaster Gent Quartz_Best of Me (2014)_Sebastian ArcelusViewmatic Skeleton Gent Auto_Blended (2014)_Joel MchaleKhaki Pilot Quartz_Chef (2014)_Oliver PlattVentura Quartz_Dear White People (2014)_Malcolm BarrotJazzmaster Open Heart Auto_Dear White People (2014)_Brandon BellKhaki Auto 42mm_Dear White People (2014)_Peter SyverstenJazzmaster Viewmatic Auto_Dominion (2014)_Luke Allen-GaleIntra-Matic Auto_Dominion (2014)_Alan DaleJazzmaster Traveler GMT Auto_Dominion (2014)_Anthony HeadValiant Auto_Grimm, Season 4 (2014)_David GiuntoliJazzmaster Viewmatic Auto_Grimm, Season 4 (2014)_Russell HornsbyJazzmaster Chrono Quartz_Grimm, Season 4 (2014)_Sasha RoizBoulton Quartz_Grimm, Season 4 (2014)_Bree TurnerLady Hamilton_Interstellar (2014)_Matthew McConaugheyKhaki Pilot Day Date_Interstellar (2014)_Jessica Chastain and Mackenzie FoyCustom Murph Watch_Blended (2014)_Joel McHalePilot Quartz_Chef (2014)_Oliver PlattVentura_Make your Movie (2014)_Allison HokerJazzmaster Lady Auto_Make your Movie (2014)_Will Yun LeeKhaki GMT_Make your Movie (2014)_Jefferson BrownVentura XXL Elvis Anniversary_Muppets most wanted (2014)_Ricky GervaisLloyd Chrono Quartz_Muppets most wanted (2014)_Ty BurrellIntra-Matic Auto_Parks and Recreation (2014)_Aziz AnsariJazzmaster Maestro Small Second_Transcendence (2014)_Cillian MurphyOpen Heart_Veronica Mars (2014)_Enrico ColantoniAuto 42mm_Veronica Mars (2014)_Jason DohringCushion Auto_Veronica Mars (2014)_Daran NorrisValiant Auto_X-Men Days of Future Past (2014)_Evan PetersPulsomatic_X-Men Days of Future Past (2014)_Nicholas HoultJazzmaster Day Date Auto_Jack Ryan : Shadow Recruit (2014)_Chris PineKhaki Field Titanium_Jack Ryan : Shadow Recruit (2014)_Kevin CostnerFlight Timer_A Good Day To Die Hard (2013)_Bruce WillisJazzmaster Viewmatic_A Good Day To Die Hard (2013)_Jai CourtneyKhaki X-Patrol_42 (2013)_Andre HollandBoulton_Alpha House (2013)_Clark JohnsonJazzmaster Auto Chrono_Alpha House (2013)_John GoodmanRailroad Auto Chrono_Alpha House (2013)_Mark ConsuelosThin-O-Matic_Battle of the Year: The Dream Team (2013)_Sawanda WilsonKhaki Titanium_Black Nativity (2013)_Forest WhitakerJazzmaster Slim_Enough Said (2013)_Eve HewsonSeaview Auto_Grimm, Season 3 (2013)_Russell HornsbyJazzmaster Chrono Quartz_Grimm, Season 3 (2013)_Sasha RoizBoulton Quartz_The Heat (2013)_Sandra BullockJazzmaster Lady Quartz_Last Vegas (2013)_Robert De NiroIntra-Matic Auto_Pacific Rim (2013)_Clifton Collins Jr.Khaki UTC_Smurfs 2 (2013)_Brendan .....onJazzmaster Square_The Company You Keep (2013)_Stanley TucciJazzmaster Gent Quartz_The Host (2013)_William HurtKhaki Auto_Very Good Girl (2013)_Clark GreggJazzmaster Chrono Quartz_The Avengers (2012)_Robert Downey Jr.Khaki Field Titanium_The Avengers (2012)_Chris EvansKhaki Field Auto_Battleship (2012)_Tadanobu AsanoSeaview Day Date_Battleship (2012)_Liam NeesonXL Khaki X-Wind Automatic_The Dark Knight Rises (2012)_Joseph Gordon-LevittKhaki Field Titanium_The Dark Knight Rises (2012)_Matthew ModineJazzMaster Viewmatic_Magic City (2012)_Danny HustonVintage Van Horn_Men in Black 3 (2012)_Will SmithVentura Chrono_Men in Black 3 (2012)_Josh BrolinVentura, Silver_Men in Black 3 (2012)_Tommy Lee JonesVentura, Black Dial_Men in Black 3 (2012)_Emma ThompsonVentura Ladies_Men in Black 3 (2012)_David RascheVentura Elvis Anniversary_Ruby Sparks (2012)_Worn by Paul DanoThin-O-Matic_The Amazing Spiderman (2012)_Andrew GarfieldViewmatic Auto 37mm_Abduction (2011)_Taylor LautnerXL Khaki Field Auto_Abduction (2011)_Sigourney WeaverBrooke Quartz_Abduction (2011)_Victor KoslowXL Khaki Officer_Green Lantern (2011)_Ryan ReynoldsXL BelowZero, PVD Black Black_Green Lantern (2011)_Blake LivelyXL Khaki King AC, Steel Black_Grimm, Seasons 1-3 (2011)_Russell HornsbyKhaki Officer_Grimm, Seasons 1-3 (2011)_David GiuntoliJazzmaster Power Reserve_Setup (2011)_Will Yun LeeXXL Ventura Auto, Black_SWAT: Firefight (2011)_Yuri SardarovXL Code Breaker_SWAT: Firefight (2011)_Brad BukauskasXL Aviation, X-Mach, Gun, Black_The Dilemma (2011)_Vince VaughnJazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm Power Reserve_The Dilemma (2011)_Kevin JamesKhaki Officer Auto_Amelia (2010)_Hilary SwankKhaki Field Automatic_Buried (2010)_Ryan ReynoldsKhaki Field Officer_Edge of Darkness (2010)_David Aaron BakerViewmatic Jazzmaster Viematic 32mm_Kiss & Kill (2010)_Ashton KutcherJazzmaster Open Secret_Limelight (2010)_Matthew DavisJazzmaster Auto Chrono_Predators (2010)_Adrian BrodyKhaki Belowzero_The ........... (2010)_Eric RobertsJazzmaster Maestro_Tron Legacy (2010)_Alan BradleyM Khaki Auto Chrono, White_Land of the Lost (2009)_Will FerrellKhaki Field Mechanical Officer_Get Smart (2008)_Steve CarrellMulti touch_One Missed Call (2008)_Ed BurnsJazzmaster_Die Hard 4.0 (2007)_Bruce WillisKhaki ETO_Fantastic Four and the rise of the silver surfer (2007)_Ioan GruffudJazzmaster Auto Chrono_Hairspray (2007)_Michelle PfeifferLady Hamilton_Homeland Security (2007)_Antonio BanderasKhaki GMT and Trent_Homeland Security (2007)_Tom AdamsKhaki Aviation QNE_Homeland Security (2007)_Eli DankerJazzmaster Auto Chrono_I am Legend (2007)_Will SmithKhaki Aviation Twilight_In The Valley of Elah (2007)_Tommy Lee JonesKhaki Field Mechanical_The Good German (2007)_George ClooneyArdmore_Blood Diamond (2006)_Jennifer ConnellyKhaki King_In the Land of Women (2006)_Adam BrodyBlaine_Pink Panther (2006)_Steve MartinBoulton_Superman Returns (2006)_Brandon RouthKhaki Field Automatic_Superman Returns (2006)_James MarsdenKhaki Navy GMT_Superman Returns (2006)_Frank LangellaBoulton_Superman Returns (2006)_Brandon RouthLinwood_Superman Returns (2006)_Sam HuntingtonKhaki King_Every Word is true (2005)_Toby JonesArdmore_Fantastic Four (2005)_Jessica AlbaLloyd Chrono, white dial, metal bracelet_Grilled (2005)_Ray RomanoEverest_Grilled (2005)_Kevin JamesKhaki Action_Into the Blue (2005)_Paul WalkerKhaki Navy GMT_The Producers (2005)_Nathan LanePocket watch_Where the Truth Lies (2005)_Kevin BaconVentura_Where the Truth Lies (2005)_Colin Firth/ Alison LohmannLinwood_Where the Truth Lies (2005)_Colin Firth/ Alison LohmannLinwood_Big Fish (2004)_Ewan McGregorKhaki Field Quartz_Spartan (2004)_Gene Hackmann/ Val KilmerKhaki Field Mechanical 38_Spiderman II (2004)_Alfred MolinaLlyod Chrono White / Metal_Synergy (2004)_Marg HelgenbergerBenton_The Aviator (2004)_Alec BaldwinDodson_Daredevil (2003)_Ben AffleckLinwood Viewmatic_Italian Job (2003)_Mark WahlbergKhaki Field Auto Chrono 38_Legally Blonde 2: Red, White & Blonde (2003)_Reese WitherspoonJazzmaster Lady_SWAT (2003)_Samuel L. JacksonKhaki Multi-Touch_View from the Top (2003)_Gwyneth PaltrowAmerican Traveler_View from the Top (2003)_Rob LoweLlyod Chrono Yellow_View from the Top (2003)_Mike MyersKhaki Chrono_Bad Company (2002)_Chris RockKhaki Chrono_Charlie's Angels (2002)_John ForsytheLinwood Viewmatic_Charlie's Angels (2002)_Tim CurryLloyd Chrono Auto_Men in Black II (2002)_Tommy Lee JonesDigital Pulsar_Men in Black II (2002)_Will SmithVentura Chrono_Windtalkers (2002)_Nicolas CageKhaki_A Beautiful Mind (2001)_Russell CroweWilshire_Ocean's Eleven (2001)_George ClooneyLinwood Viewmatic_Pearl Harbor (2001)_Josh Hartnett / Alec BaldwinKhaki_Sweet November (2001)_Keanu ReevesLinwood Viewmatic_The Majestic (2001)_Hal HolbrookWilshire_Vanilla Sky (2001)_Jason LeeLloyd Chrono Sil /Bl_Vanilla Sky (2001)_Kurt RussellLinwood Viewmatic Yellow_Autumn in New York (2000)_Richard GereArdmore_Nutty Professor II (2000)_Eddie MurphyKhaki III_Nutty Professor II (2000)_Janet JacksonKhaki III Medium_Bicentennial Man (1999)_Robin WilliamsEverest_Kennedy et moi (1999)_Jean-Pierre BacriLinwood Viewmatic_Life (1999)_Eddy MurphyPocket Watch_Out of Towners (1999)_Steve MartinClassic Line_The 13th Floor (1999)_Armin Mueller-StahlContour_The General's Daughter (1999)_John TravoltaKhaki Chrono 39mm_The Out-of-Towners (1999)_Steve MartinArdmore_The Talented Mr. Ripley (1999)_Matt DamonArdmore_Three to Tango (1999)_Matthew PerryKhaki_City of Angels (1998)_Meg RyanBoulton_Lethal Weapon 4 (1998)_Danny GloverArdmore_Lethal Weapon 4 (1998)_Chris RockLinwood Viewmatic_U.S. Marshalls (1998)_Tommy Lee JonesKhaki King (fake blood on bracelet)_You've Got Mail (1998)_Tom HanksClassic Line_Men in Black (1997)_Will Smith, Tommy Lee JonesVentura_The Edge (1997)_Anthony HopkinsPocket Watch (Broadway Ltd. w/cover)_Chain Reaction (1996)_Keanu ReevesKhaki King_Independance Day (1996)_Jeff GoldblumCarlisle_One Fine Day (1996)_Michelle PfeifferBenton_Tin Cup (1996)_Renne RussoKhaki Sub Medium_Cliffhanger (1993)_Sylvester StalloneKhaki_2001: Space Odyssey (1968)_All Astronauts CharactersCustom Made_Blue Hawaii (1961)_Elvis PresleyVentura_The Frogmen (1951)_Robert WagnerFrogman


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice list.


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

Mr. Adam Sandler wearing a very simple casio F91W

View attachment 12895991


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

Rolex Submariner in the movie National Treasure with Nicolas Cage


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Another Atomic Blonde shot.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## pelicanactor (Dec 28, 2017)

Cool subject


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Just saw this one in 3:10 to Yuma. Not sure what the make or model is.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast (Aug 29, 2010)

These types of threads are always fun to look at. However, from what I understand, sometimes the watches on TV shoes, movies, etc., are actually props.


----------



## MrBacon (Apr 9, 2016)

Movie Arrival with Amy Adams and Forrest Whitaker. Forrest plays an Army Colonel (or General), and I noticed him wearing a Victorinox Dive Master 500, black, 3rd Gen. Enjoy. Time appears to be 1:25:07 (probably PM given the context of the scene)

[Edit: Sorry for the capture indicating paused, it was the only way to take a snapshot from Sling...]


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

jeg5263 said:


> Surprisingly no one has mentioned The Taking of Pelham 123 Travolta wears two different Breitling watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already knew I was a watch nerd, but further confirmed it last night while watching Pelham 123. I couldn't get over the Breitling debacle. Every close up shot of Travolta's watch shows the white Colt. Every whole body shot shows the black and silver Chrono. They don't even look the same. "Maybe he's got one on each wrist" I speculated. Nope. 
Best guess is they shot the film while he was wearing the chrono, then decided it was too difficult for the viewing audience to tell time on it, so the just subbed in the more legible Colt for the close ups. Lame sauce.
Also, he's timing something the whole movie, but never sets the bezel. Double lame.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

I wasn't a WIS the first time I watched the new "Battlestar Galactica." I recently rewatched the episode "The Captain's Hand" and discovered the Chief Engineer of the Battlestar Pegasus wore (well, _carried_, since half the strap is missing) a Gruen:

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0519787/goofs?item=gf3922501



















Here's the closest match I could find via Google:

Gruen Precision Vintage | Watches at Cyberphreak.com












> Case: 35mm, base metal is 10 micron gold plate, waterproof.
> Back: Stainless Steel, screw on, Marked Gruen Precision, Waterproof, Shockproof, Anti-Magnetic, no serial number.
> Crystal: Acrylic, minimally domed.
> Movement: Hand wind, 17Jewels. Caliber 510SS. 18000 BPH.
> ...


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Should've posted this here instead of the "Celebrities" thread, oops...

Clark Gregg a.k.a. Phil Coulson, the Director of S.H.I.E.L.D., wears an Alpha Watches "homage" Speedmaster. Damn, times were tough after Hydra's resurgence.

Watch-spotting: Phil Coulson?s watch on Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. isn?t what you think it is? ? Horology Middle East


----------



## bmil128 (Apr 16, 2008)

Miami Vice - Sonny Crockett (Don Johnson)
Season One - Rolex Day Date (believed to be a replica)














Remaining seasons - Ebel Sport Classic Chronograph w El Primero movement


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Just back from Deadpool 2 and noticed Cable's time travel device has 'Carl F Bucherer' written on it. Guess pic will have to come later.

You get a clear view nearer the end of the movie. You'll know when that is.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

vexXed said:


> Just back from Deadpool 2 and noticed Cable's time travel device has 'Carl F Bucherer' written on it. Guess pic will have to come later.
> 
> You get a clear view nearer the end of the movie. You'll know when that is.


Ahh yes, just got back from the movie. I thought I saw that.

I guess their current expansion went well.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Just ran across this one watching the new Bruce Willis movie (his character's watch), Death Wish. He says he thinks it's running a little slow, to which his wife responds maybe it's time to get a new one...


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Uroboros said:


> Ahh yes, just got back from the movie. I thought I saw that.
> 
> I guess their current expansion went well.


The movie's director is a CFB brand ambassador:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a...watch-brand-cameo-in-deadpool-2-mild-spoilers


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

NickinNYC said:


> In S2 Ep1 of Silicon Valley TJ Miller is wearing a Hulk Sub


I missed it, but in the comments section of the article I linked above, "Weasel" was wearing it in DP2 (during the scene where Cable, Domino, and Deadpool are all at Blind Al's apartment) as well?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

There are a couple of big movies coming out next year that I'm wondering what watches might be featured.

Top Gun 2










Bond 25


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Was just (re)watching Super Troopers, the old one, and had never noticed the chief wears a Swatch.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Another Super Trooper. Apparently staties like Swiss watches. B&R Type Demineur.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Al Pacino in Insomnia. Looks like a Tag Heuer Link Professional WT1110.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Clint Eastwood's Rootbeer Rolex in "Firefox:"






https://wornandwound.com/watch-spotting-clints-root-beer-rolex/


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

JTK Awesome said:


> Clint Eastwood's Rootbeer Rolex in "Firefox:"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that Clint actually wore the later model 16753. I picked one up earlier this year and I didn't know much about them. When researching them I found out that particular model is referred to as the "Clint Eastwood". Apparently it was his long time personal watch that he wore in several films. Rumor is that maybe he gave it to Bradley Cooper after _American Sniper_ since Bradley's been wearing a 16753 and we haven't seen it on Clint's wrist.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

What's this watch worn by by J.K.Simmons as Howard Silk in 'Counterpart'?









It's evidently a chronograph of some sort.

'Our' Howard wears his watch normally but the 'other' Howard seems to favour wearing his watch tactical style (inside the the wrist). I wouldn't be surprised if this becomes a plot point at some stage. (I've only just started Season 1 so no spoilers, please.)


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay, need some help with this one. This watch is being worn by John Greer (played by Wendell Pierce) in the Amazon series, "Jack Ryan". Does anyone know what it is? (I apologize for the bad screen capture, best I could do.)


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

Lando Calrissian: Diesel Dz7112


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

In Netflix's "Like Father," looks like Kelsey Grammer's character is wearing a Tudor Pelagos or Black Bay.


----------



## Bronte (Dec 11, 2011)

*Watches in Movies & TV shows.*

Looks more like a vintage Sub. Not a Pelagos I don't think.


----------



## tomek2206 (Aug 10, 2018)

*Re: Watches in Movies & TV shows.*

Could someone help me identify the watch, which wears Andrew Holland in the show "Castle Rock"? It has uniqe dial only with 10, 11 and 12 numbers.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: Watches in Movies & TV shows.*



tomek2206 said:


> Could someone help me identify the watch, which wears Andrew Holland in the show "Castle Rock"? It has uniqe dial only with 10, 11 and 12 numbers.
> 
> View attachment 13529309


It you zoom in you can see the other numerals, so it might not be such a unique dial.


----------



## tomek2206 (Aug 10, 2018)

*Re: Watches in Movies & TV shows.*



tommyboy31 said:


> It you zoom in you can see the other numerals, so it might not be such a unique dial.


You're right - i see it now. Anyway, i hope that someone could say, what it may be. I thought it could be one of the Grand Seiko, but the case is slightly different.


----------



## tomek2206 (Aug 10, 2018)

*Re: Watches in Movies & TV shows.*



tommyboy31 said:


> It you zoom in you can see the other numerals, so it might not be such a unique dial.


You're right - i see it now. Anyway, i hope that someone could say, what it may be. I thought it could be one of the Grand Seiko, but the case is slightly different.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

What was James May wearing during the Caribbean reef-building episode of "The Grand Tour?"










BTW the watches are apparently product placement by Amazon, whic Jeremy Clarkson dislikes, so he camouflages his watches with bracelets!

https://jalopnik.com/this-might-be-the-explanation-for-jeremy-clarksons-weir-1789610354/amp


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like a Rado on Captain Slow's wrist.


----------



## Shortround (Nov 13, 2018)

John Constantine sports an Oris Modern Classic throughout the movie "Constantine." You get a good view of it just before Lucifer arrives.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

JTK Awesome said:


> What was James May wearing during the Caribbean reef-building episode of "The Grand Tour?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rado Diastar


----------



## _Keith_ (Dec 13, 2017)

Watching Starsky and Hutch recently,noticed Hutch wearing a mechanical alarm watch.Got me wondering what type it is as i wear a Bell-Matic everyday and love the sound of the alarm.Here is the clip of when the alarm goes off at around 23:25.
[video]https://dai.ly/x2oq102[/video]


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Donald Osborne on Jay Leno's Garage. TAG Monaco









Time is a gift...


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Recently saw William Hurt's character in TV show 'Condor' sporting a Hamilton Intramatic.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Just saw this on YouTube: German car tuner / car show host JP tests an armored police vehicle with a Certina DS Eagle chrono on his wrist. You don't see that watch very often. b-)


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Jerry Seinfeld wears Brietlings on Comedians in Cars to get Coffee









Time is a gift...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2019)

What's up, y'all? Have a quick question. Does anybody know what kind of watch Dr. Corday wears on ER? I've looked online and done some prelim research, but nothing came up. I was thinking it was a Daytona, but wanted to check in to see if anybody could answer. I love the look of it. Even thought I'm a man, and have a huge wrist, I would consider wearing that. Haha, it's a pretty big watch on her. Look forward to the answers. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Hensser (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice thread. I am always wondering what watch someone is wearing in a film or tv show! Sean Connery wore his own watch in a couple of early Bond movies didn’t he? He also had a Rolex on a nato that was too narrow for the lug width and you could see the spring bars. Doubt that will happen in the next Bond film.


----------



## Hensser (Jun 22, 2016)

May is wearing a Rado Daystar


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

The insanely violent "John Wick" movies (2014, sequel 2017) w/Keanu Reeves are notable for the intricately choreographed fight scenes using sometimes a dozen or two stuntmen and background players in long uncut tracking shots. There are also some pretty awesome watches, and if you're not sure which brand they are, the opening scene of the sequel gives you a subtle hint ...









Keanu has just run over a hitman on a motorcycle with his borrowed Mustang Mach I fastback and is getting out his car to search the corpse ... slams the door shut to reveal ...









His character wears a CFB Manero Autodate throughout both movies, military style on the back of his wrist to protect it. Which is hilarious because nothing would protect that watch considering the amount of mayhem, blood, explosions, and collisions it both endures and dishes out. Wish I lived in movie world! He kills 300+ bad guys over two movies without a single scratch on it ... I bought my first "nice watch" a few years ago, and literally within minutes of it arriving, I put a big dent on the bezel by opening a door.

The only thing that irritates me is that he's wearing it with a deployant, but when he removes the watch in his bed-time ritual, it's laid flat with just the buckle showing. I mean, I know why they shot it like that, so it's parallel to his dead wife's bracelet, but still. Maybe it's because I finally realized the correct way to spell "deployant." (Pic borrowed!)









(Spoiler: The dog is the most important character.)


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Can anyone ID this watch?

I spotted dit in the movie 'Life' with Jake Gylenhall and Ryan Reynolds.

First thought are that it looks like some sort of Fortis Cosmograph but the lugs a throwing me.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aid1987 said:


> Can anyone ID this watch?
> 
> I spotted dit in the movie 'Life' with Jake Gylenhall and Ryan Reynolds.
> 
> First thought are that it looks like some sort of Fortis Cosmograph but the lugs a throwing me.


Kobold phantom


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Watches in Movies & TV shows.*










Female 'Risti on "the final table" on netflix

-

I no longer have the picture, but Joe buck rocks a panerai and Troy Aikman a white Daytona every fox football Sunday.


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

They aired here yesterday a special episode with Josh Gates and Zahi Hawass. I knew Josh Gates from other show aired here and he always wears there a Breitling Emergency. Of course my watch fetish made me notice he was wearing here another watch.

Do wonder which one it is?


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I just spotted a Speedy in the movie War Dogs, it wasn't hard to miss.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

What watch was Walter Cronkite wearing for Apollo 11?























(skip ahead to 1:50)


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Pretty sure it was a Datejust


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

While on the topic of Apollo, I was going to ask about Flight Director Gene Kranz, but I found my answer.










His wristwatch is a Seiko 5 6119-846:










To keep this move related, I saw this on National Geographic's "Apollo: Missions to the Moon"


----------



## High Roller (Aug 16, 2010)

Gary Busey wearing a two tone Rolex Submariner during Under Siege(1992)


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is the character Ted West from Westside tv series, am wondering what the watch is?


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Watches in Movies & TV shows.*

For those of you who follow Japanese drama,check out a mini series named ishi no mayu (stone cocoon)

The main character wears Seiko 6138 which is passed from her deceased father and she talked about it several times throughout the serial,in the finale,even she got the bad guy because of the watch lume...










And who says wearing chrono with a suit looks bad...

In one of the episode,the timer for the bomb is also a Seiko


----------



## expLr-2 (Jun 11, 2019)

Just saw "Heat" again and Pacino sported a cool BVLGARI Diagono Chronograph.

Note: For guys here that worry about watch size this watch on his average sized wrist is 35mm and it still kicks ass.


----------



## hhernandez (Jul 23, 2018)

Just saw the most recent episode of Prodigal Son on FOX and caught this.


----------



## hhernandez (Jul 23, 2018)

Just saw the most recent episode of Prodigal Son on FOX and caught this.

View attachment 14552003


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok so it's from Starcraft 2 and most likely not based on anything in the real world (to my knowledge) but here is Arcturus Mengsk's pocketwatch.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

I think James Caan is wearing a VC Overseas on a strap in “Elf”.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Not sure if it's been posted. "Will Graham from Hannibal" I know that Hannibal Lecter wears a Patek Phillippe 5270G Chronograph, but can't find anything on Will's.









Time is a gift...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

It appears Richard Hammond is wearing a Rose Gold RM052 in the new episode of Seaman on Amazon.









Time is a gift...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

took said:


> It appears Richard Hammond is wearing a Rose Gold RM052 in the new episode of Seaman on Amazon.
> 
> Time is a gift...












Time is a gift...


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

'Tis the season! What watch was Clark wearing when putting up his 25,000 imported Italian twinkle lights?


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

On this blessed day, I need help from "Bad Santa" fans :-d He has two watches total, one before the Miami scene, and another after.






Here's what he was wearing before Miami:










And this is after. While in Miami, he broke into a mansion and found its hidden wall safe, where he found what I think is a Rolex (along with some cash). He wears it the rest of the movie. I can't find that scene on the Internet, in fact this is the only shot of his new watch I could find.










No idea what these are - anyone?

BTW Bad Santa is a southpaw like me b-)


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I have this topic going in the Dive Watch section. It's an old image of Van Williams and Wende Wagner from the Green Hornet TV series.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/green-hornet-tv-series-id-help-van-williams-wende-wagner-diver-watch-identification-5081721.html

















Someone in the topic enlarged the images on the first page. Anyone here with a clue to the brand of these watches?


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

This thread is dead :-(


----------



## abyssblue (Jan 29, 2020)

Great thread  here's a Tissot Héritage 150th anniversary chronograph from OSS 117 (2006):


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

JTK Awesome said:


> This thread is dead :-(


That's too bad. I'm not having luck on those Green Hornet watches. And I'll always check out watches in movies and TV shows.


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

G1Ninja said:


> I have this topic going in the Dive Watch section. It's an old image of Van Williams and Wende Wagner from the Green Hornet TV series.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/green-hornet-tv-series-id-help-van-williams-wende-wagner-diver-watch-identification-5081721.html
> 
> ...


Restarting the topic since we are going to be at home for a while. I'm still attempting to find these watches. There is a good episode of Green Hornet when Aliens invade and they tell people to stay off the streets to not create a panic.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Watches in Movies &amp; TV shows.*

So here's an old one. Just watched "The Last of Sheila" from 1973 and James Coburn wears an Omega Speedmaster Mark II on a leather strap. We get a good closeup of it during the movie as well.


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

Don't forget the TV series, Dexter. Serial killer sporting a vintage electric Timex!


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

The 90s called yesterday. I believe Pierce Brosnan is wearing a '84 or '85 (before Tag) Heuer 1000 in Dante's Peak (1997).







































There's something written underneath the Heuer logo. (1000)






































Heuer









The Heuer 1000 ref. 980.026 L









































Btw, Timothy Dalton is also said to be wearing a 1000 series (with the inverted lume dial) in The Living Daylights...

Charlie


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

In the last season of 30 Rock, Jane Krakowski (Jenna) is clearly sporting a Rolex Daytona.


----------



## vanni77 (Feb 17, 2020)

Some recent spots by myself (sorry, still not able to attach pics...):
- Karl Urban ('Billy Butcher') wears a Luminox Navy Seals total black in Amazon's 'The Boys'
- William Fichtner ('Alexander Malone') wears a Seiko 5 in 'Prison Break'
- Li Bingbing wears a Carl F. Bucherer Scubapro in the movie 'The Meg'


----------



## vanni77 (Feb 17, 2020)

Some recent spots by myself (sorry, still not able to attach pics...):
- Karl Urban ('Billy Butcher') wears a Luminox Navy Seals total black in Amazon's 'The Boys'
- William Fichtner ('Alexander Malone') wears a Seiko 5 in 'Prison Break'
- Li Bingbing wears a Carl F. Bucherer Scubapro in the movie 'The Meg'


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay, technically not a TV show or a movie. But it's my topic, so I'll allow it.

For those of you who enjoy playing the Survival game SCUM, the watch your character gets and keeps after the start of the game, doesn't actually exist in real life. _However,_ it is so blatantly modeled after a Casio G-Shock GW6900 with a negative display. Main differences being a lack of circles in the game watch, and the "G" on the bottom being very light grey, as well as that letter being obstructed. Otherwise, very same watch.


----------



## Copertone (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello everyone
Just finished watching the movie IO on Netflix and I wondered if anyone can identify the watch the character Sam Waden is wearing.
Thanx


----------



## pgoat (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry if my search attempts missed this but I just watched “The Promise” (2016) in which Christian Bale plays an American journalist in Armenia at the start of the genocide in 1914. I was surprised to see a wristwatch under his shirt cuff, being it was early in WWI and he was not a soldier. Also, the watch looked modern baller huge. A quick rewind and pause appeared to reveal what looked like a pocket watch converted with soldered lugs and a Zulu type strap. This made sense, as it would have been a common alteration at this point in history for someone with the means and needing hands free time telling.

Anyone else see this and have an idea what watch it may have been?


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

With everything in HD now, can't help but notice the Tag Heuer Formula 1 on Friends.




























A quick look over at CALIBRE 11 - The Home of TAG Heuer and Vintage Heuer Collectors



















There it is WA1218.BA0494.

I wish it was that easy with the Twin Peaks watch...

Charlie


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

What is Christian von Koenigseg wearing. It has an interesting case, dial, and lug design.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

From first episode of Sci-Fi series "Devs"
Seiko SKX007


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

The Brent Norwalk character from Season 4 of "The Good Place" is always claiming his Rolex is real, but there's a deliberate WIS joke that it's fake.












> Brent's Rolex is fake. He has made a number of references to it, and the character in his book wore one that is "definitely real." But what sold me is that he said it was the same one Richie Sambora wears.
> 
> Richie Sambora is not known to be a watch geek. However, he did buy from a dealer who was ultimately sued by John Mayer (a definite watch geek and contributor to Hodinkee) for selling fakes. The same dealer sold to Charlie Sheen, Jennifer Aniston and others. Richie Sambora bought at least one from him that he gave to Heather Locklear. It was a Rolex.
> 
> Someone on The Good Place's writing staff is either into watches or dug deep for this.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Peter Sellers ("Inspector Clouseau") wore a Rolex GMT with a Jubilee bracelet in A Shot in the Dark.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

In the Amazon Prime movie The Map of Tiny Perfect Things the lead male character wears a Wenger Attitude Day-Date on a leather strap. 








We get to see it a lot because things happen when it ticks over to midnight. 
I noticed it mostly because he wears it on the inside of his wrist.


----------



## GGigante_BR (Feb 20, 2021)

ned-ludd said:


> What's this watch worn by by J.K.Simmons as Howard Silk in 'Counterpart'?
> 
> View attachment 13442051
> 
> ...


Its a Omega 321


----------



## Yeardley (Feb 20, 2021)

Long time reader, first time poster.

I don't think I saw anybody mention this one (apologies if I missed it), but I always liked this one. Quite clearly JLC Reverso, but name appears to be edited out when they do a close-up












.

Thomas Crown Affair (Pierce Brosnan)


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

just started this Korean action/dark comedy drama, "Vincenzo" on Netflix. It's pretty WIS-filled. The main character within the first 30 mins has worn a Breitling Navitimer, Zenith El Primero, and a Hublot Big Bang. The female lead looked to be wearing a Cartier of sorts.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Odd Speedmaster in Marooned (1969)...










Charlie

EDIT: Ultraman? 








OMEGA Speedmaster Professional Ultraman - The definitive review


Speedmaster Ultraman: the history of an amazing Speedmaster Professional that appeared in a Japanese Science fiction TV series from 1971.




www.watchbooksonly.com


----------



## Henryjk (Jun 13, 2021)

The_Judge said:


> Did anyone already see the TV Show "Startup" with Martin Freeman?
> Does anyone know which watch Freeman wears in the show?
> Should be a diver, worn on a croco-strap. Here is a picture: I Had Bad Days!!: Photo
> 
> Adam Brody seams to wear a Rolex.


I've been trying to figure it out the entire 1st season. Since Rolex features on two of the characters' wrists, I tend to think Freeman's character is sporting a Rolex Sub?


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Russell Crowe was wearing this in _State of Play_. I think it's some sort of anniversary Speedy.


----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

The movie "Zodiac" about the 1960's -70's San Francisco area killer. The detectives identify their prime suspect,interview him at his workplace. The suspect wearing a Zodiac Sea Wolf like the one shown,the detectives notice the watch on his wrist,have the suspect remove it so the detectives can examine it closer, it has the same Zodiac crosshair symbol as he drew on a car at one of his murder scenes. Thus is not the scene from the movie, it is mine on my wrist. Just so you know, I didn't do those horrific crimes, I was in grade school in Seattle
The movie is factually based on the TRUE STORY!


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

Tickclic said:


> The movie "Zodiac" about the 1960's -70's San Francisco area killer. The detectives identify their prime suspect,interview him at his workplace. The suspect wearing a Zodiac Sea Wolf like the one shown,the detectives notice the watch on his wrist,have the suspect remove it so the detectives can examine it closer, it has the same Zodiac crosshair symbol as he drew on a car at one of his murder scenes. Thus is not the scene from the movie, it is mine on my wrist. Just so you know, I didn't do those horrific crimes, I was in grade school in Seattle
> The movie is factually based on the TRUE STORY!
> View attachment 15938938


Great movie!


----------



## Hans Faltensack (Jun 16, 2021)

The_Judge said:


> Did anyone already see the TV Show "Startup" with Martin Freeman?
> Does anyone know which watch Freeman wears in the show?
> Should be a diver, worn on a croco-strap. Here is a picture: I Had Bad Days!!: Photo
> 
> Adam Brody seams to wear a Rolex.


It seems to be a vintage Rolex Submariner on a non-Rolex leather strap. You can catch a glimpse at the Rolex branding in episode 6 of season 2 when he unties Izzy ( 4:20 ).


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

More Rolex GMT's:

First the well known one from "Magnum, P.I." (Original show from the 80s, please)

















Don't know much about these, in a 2018 FHH interview with Tom Selleck, it's referred to as a 1675. Other sources claim 16750... EDIT: After reading a bit more about them, it should be a 1675, the dial is matte. EDIT2: And reading further, the crown logo seems elongated, which could indicate the "Mk VI" dial, either last batch of 1675 produced (until 1980) or a service dial... Btw this episode aired (in the USA) on 29 September 1983. And introduced the GMT. He was wearing a Chronosport Sea Quartz 30 before.

Interesting that they switched the watch (or just the bezel insert?) in the same episode to show it at different ages.

And somewhat disappointing to learn these were introduced without crown guards in 1954 (Ref. 6542 until 1959). Because the story is about Magnum as a kid practices treading water with his dad in 1950 and receiving this watch (in not so happy circumstances) in 1951...

EDIT3:









And from "Twin Peaks", Albert Rosenfield (Miguel Ferrer) wears this one.


















Could be a glossy dial, no idea...

Charlie


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Didn't have much time to post on WUS recently...

These three watches were hard to miss:

"Cannonball!" (1976), David Carradine's character wears this Lucerne 5ATM Diver with a Tachymeter, interesting.









In "Seven Days in May" (1964), on the wrist of Kirk Douglas is this Accutron Astronaut (tuning fork movement).









And last, in the intense "Seconds" (1966), John Randolph (later Rock Hudson plays the same character, long story) wears this Rolex Oyster Perpetual. Dauphine hands, no cyclops.









Charlie


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Tag Heuer 2000 in "Split Second" (1992), worn by Rutger Hauer:










Kim Cattrall and Alastair Duncan had Tags on the wrist in the movie as well.


Charlie


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Tom Atkins wears this Timex Electric in "Halloween III" (1982):











Charlie


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Is the actor playing Langdon in The Lost Symbol wearing a Reverso or Tank? Any one knows?


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Is this an Omega? Interesting bracelet, I’ve never seen one like it. From the tv show Castle, worn by the main character.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nikita70 said:


> View attachment 16245891





Nikita70 said:


> Is this an Omega? Interesting bracelet, I’ve never seen one like it. From the tv show Castle, worn by the main character.


Well, let’s say it’s supposed to be an Omega De Ville Co-Axial Chronometer with a brick bracelet. But that “prop watch” looks wrong…
Let’s take a look at these instead.





















Charlie


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Pretty sure I saw the quartz tick at one point so definitely a prop watch. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

If anybody watches the Fixer Upper series, caught a glimpse of Chip Gaines’ Rolex Submariner:


----------



## henriquegrosso (Oct 16, 2021)

c3p0 said:


> Is the actor playing Langdon in The Lost Symbol wearing a Reverso or Tank? Any one knows?


Maybe a Reverso, but the lugs is more tiny. Looks a Cartier Santos with rectangle dial, a vintage Omega or Bulova.


----------



## henriquegrosso (Oct 16, 2021)

took said:


> What is Christian von Koenigseg wearing. It has an interesting case, dial, and lug design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edox Koenigsegg Chronograph Limited Edition (30 units)







⁷


----------



## xbrhmz (10 mo ago)

Anyone watch The Boys? What does Butcher wear in season 3? Is it still the same Luminox?


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes looks to be from what I’ve seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

What's James May wearing in his Amazon Prime series "Our Man in Italy?" I thought Panerai at first (something he may have bought special for the location) but it's missing the signature crown guard. Whatever it is, it looks huuuuge in other angles/shots.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

It looks like an Omega Railmaster XXL to me.

Edited to add a photo (not mine):


----------



## petrolhead1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hate to revive and old thread, but was watching Operation Christmas Drop on Netflix and this watch kept catching my eye. Looks like a possible Sinn? Anyone know the watch?


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Watching the final episode of Better Call Saul, and Walter White makes another appearance with his Monaco.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Sir-Guy said:


> It looks like an Omega Railmaster XXL to me.
> 
> Edited to add a photo (not mine):


If anyone likes the look the Montblanc 1858 small seconds is a beautiful dial watch also

Not my pic.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

My friend Ricky Crawford hosts the show “Leave No Trace” and he is wearing this Ernst Benz Chronoflite world timer as he travels the globe exploring the most luxurious eco-friendly travel destinations. Shameless plug for his show but hey the post seemed fitting


----------



## Mmarks9156 (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone identify the watch worn by Hank Voight in Chicago PD?









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

DEV1ST8R said:


> If anybody watches the Fixer Upper series, caught a glimpse of Chip Gaines’ Rolex Submariner:
> View attachment 16512072
> 
> 
> View attachment 16512074



He also wore a two tone Yatchmaster later in the series.


...and it looks like Chip added a new piece for their HBO series:


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

From the latest Hoonigan video, pro race driver Tom Kristensen and his Daytona


----------

